# [3615Mavie] : Chroniques de geeks (tome 5)

## xaviermiller

Cinquième tome des Chroniques de geeks ! (qui fait suite au quatrième).

Pour rappel, on peut parler ici de presque tout ce qu'on veut, plus ou moins off, un peu de troll mais pas trop quand même, et en particulier de ce qui ne mérite pas un topic dédié.  :Smile: 

On parlait de udev/mdev/*kit/serveurs basse consommation/...

----------

## guilc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Quatrième tome des Chroniques de geeks ! (qui fait suite au quatrième).

 

Oh mince !!! le trou spatio-temporel !!  :Mr. Green: 

Sinon effectivement, bonne initiative  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

@bozoo: le desktop du bureau en ~amd64 est en MDEV/LXDE sans *KIT et vient de rebooter. Je le vois opérationnel, les logs de X semblent OK (je suis dans le salon avec le netbook)

De mémoire :

- j'ai appliqué le wiki http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Mdev

- j'ai appliqué https://github.com/slashbeast/mdev-like-a-boss (en suivant aveuglément le readme demandant d'écraser /etc/init.d/mdev), et en reprenant les configs XORG

- USE="-udev -gudev"

- tripatouillé libfm et gvfs pour supprimer les dépendances à udev

- emerge -C udev virtual/udev

- emerge -DuNav @world && emerge -Da --depclean && emerge @preserved-rebuild

Et voilà.

----------

## boozo

Yep !   :Very Happy: 

J'ai fait à peu près pareil mais sans toucher au /etc/init.d/mdev perso ; concernant la méthode "the-boss" je n'ai contrôlé que les synthaxes des fichiers de conf des devices (sais pas trop... j'ai trouvé le tout un peu trop, trop   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Sinon, ces histoires d'USB dans le wiki c'est un brin obsolète dans le 3.5.7 semble-t-il vu ce que renvois une recherche de ces options.

Donc suis parti comme ça et je verrai bien dans quelques jours si tout va bien de ce côté vu que je reçois une nouvelle imprimante... testerai un peu plus l'usb avec ^^

Concernant les tripatouillages comme tu dis (aka figer les versions et bump local de gvfs et libfm) je colle mes ridiculeusement modestes patch si besoin pour d'autres :

```

--- gvfs-1.12.3-r1.ebuild   2013-01-28 19:30:59.000000000 +0100

+++ gvfs-1.12.3-r2.ebuild   2013-01-28 19:34:16.000000000 +0100

@@ -27,7 +27,7 @@

 SRC_URI="${SRC_URI}

    http://dev.gentoo.org/~tetromino/distfiles/aclocal/libgcrypt.m4.bz2"

 

-IUSE="afp archive avahi bluetooth bluray cdda doc fuse gdu gnome-keyring gphoto2 +http ios samba +udev udisks"

+IUSE="afp archive avahi bluetooth bluray cdda doc fuse gdu gnome-keyring gphoto2 +http ios samba udev udisks"

 

 RDEPEND=">=dev-libs/glib-2.31.0:2

    sys-apps/dbus

@@ -69,6 +69,7 @@

 pkg_setup() {

    G2CONF="${G2CONF}

       --disable-bash-completion

+      --disable-udev

       --disable-hal

       --disable-schemas-compile

       --with-dbus-service-dir="${EPREFIX}"/usr/share/dbus-1/services
```

```
--- libfm-1.0.1-r1.ebuild   2012-10-20 17:15:39.000000000 +0200

+++ libfm-1.0.1-r2.ebuild   2013-01-27 22:24:19.000000000 +0100

@@ -22,7 +22,7 @@

    >=lxde-base/menu-cache-0.3.2"

 RDEPEND="${COMMON_DEPEND}

    x11-misc/shared-mime-info

-   !udisks? ( gnome-base/gvfs[udev] )

+   !udisks? ( gnome-base/gvfs )

    udisks? ( || ( gnome-base/gvfs[udev,udisks] gnome-base/gvfs[udev,gdu] ) )"

 DEPEND="${COMMON_DEPEND}

    vala? ( $(vala_depend) )
```

Tant qu'a faire un retour à ~chaud également : j'ai dû patcher ma version de xf86-input-mouse à ta différence car j'avais des crasses identiques à ce bug dans les logs de X - btw, vraiment cool cette epatch features maintenant ^^ - mais je suis en stable (soit, avec un mix de pkg en ~arch qui commence à être long comme le bras avec les années) donc y'a sans doutes quelques différences   :Wink: 

Questions subsidiaires pour les init script et fstab :

[*] udev-{post,mount} -> viré ok mais quid de tmpfiles.setup et des autres qu'on nous avait recommandé avec udev si ma mémoire et bonne ?

[*] Ton fstab sinon #mount est "normal" ? (me fait bizarre de voir /dev/root au lieu de ma racine même si ça pointe dessus)

[*] Au shutdown, tu n'as pas une complainte sur devpts déjà monté ? (sais pas si c'est le comportement normal)

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Je vais aprofondir tes questions demain (mardi). J'ai juste un souci avec 2 mounts (2 répertoires en loop squashfs) qui ne se montent pas automatiquement. J'ai pour l'instant contourné avec un script /etc/local.d/*start

Argh ! je viens de me rendre compte que j'avais désactivé distcc sur le netbook... tout a été compilé localement. Je comprens pourquoi c'était si lent...

L'est temps d'aller dormir, surtout que le petit n'est pas en forme.

----------

## truc

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Quatrième tome des Chroniques de geeks ! (qui fait suite au quatrième). 
> 
> Oh mince !!! le trou spatio-temporel !! 

 

Bah XavierMiller Il n'a pas l'air d'être géné! C'est le modal, c'est lui qui décide après tout;)

et hop, subscribed;)

----------

## xaviermiller

Quoi donc ?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kopp

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour les d'jeunz: [url=[3615Mavie] : Chroniques de geeks (tome 4)]3615 = Minitel[/url]

 

Mince, si on connait le Minitel, ça veut dire qu'on est vieux ?  :Sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 :Razz: 

Dites, je pense qu'il va être temps d'ouvrir un sujet dédié à MDEV, je galère sur mon netbook tandis que tout s'est passé fluidamment sur le desktop.

EDIT: la discussion continue ici

----------

## boozo

 *El_goretto wrote:*   

> [off]Si au passage quelqu'un sait ce que c'est, un CDEPEND dans une ebuild...[/off]

 

@El_gretto:> (/me refais le lien suite au split)

J'ai trouvé çà à son sujet mais ça date... sinon la doc ne retourne rien à son sujet donc soit c'est tellement trivial qu'il ne l'explicite pas soit c'est devenu obsolète et tout le mode le garde quand même   :Razz: 

Edit: remarque maintenant que je lis le fil en question c'est peut-être même un workaround que tout le monde s'est mis à utiliser au final sans l'avoir officiellement implémenté dans les specs

----------

## El_Goretto

Ok, donc une "compilation dependency", je n'en étais pas sûr, merci boozo, je ne suis pas ni fou ni bigleux de ne pas l'avoir trouvé fans la doc  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Bon, j'ai une question plus terre à terre que ces histoires de udev and co

Vous pensez quoi des flags du style system-sqlite ou system-jpeg pour firefox ?

Quel est l'intérêt de les activer ? Gagner de la place ? gagner du temps de compil ?

Quel est le risque ? Des recompilations de firefox lors d'une update des libs ? Autre chose ?

----------

## boozo

@kopp: J'avais "system-sqlite" actif (je dis j'avais parce que je suis passé à la version binaire pour le brontosaure) qui permet de passer par sa propre version system et non celle embarquée si ma mémoire et bonne.

Ce qui peut s'avérer utile pour consolider plusieurs appli l'utilisant sinon apporter une maitrise plus fine en terme de sécurité mais c'est sans doute un brin secondaire pour un usage courant à mon sens.

Et pour ce qui est du gain de place ou du temps cpu... vu la taille qu'a pris le "machin" et que les 8Gib de ram et quadcore sont légions maintenant... c'est plus vraiment d'actualité non ? (reste l'empeinte mémoire p.e. et encore ?)

Je n'ai pas plus de précos à te faire mais j'ai jamais eu de pb avec le temps que je l'ai utilisé ; et pour jpeg l'histoire doit-être la même je pense ou pour pouvoir jongler avec les 2 versions incompatibles  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Diego "Flame Eyes" préconiserait sûrement de n'utiliser que des librairies système et non emballées dans les sources, pour des raisons de maintenance et de sécurité.

----------

## Mickael

Hello,

dites c'est quoi ce bor**** voillà que maintenant mes disques externes se montent dans /run/media/mickael/nom_du_disque

p'tain ça me gonfle ces changements à la c**, ça réinvente la roue.....

**udisk2....Lennart Poettering.....** étonnant ou pas....

----------

## boozo

Ahaa ?! un nouveau testeur à venir ?   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Mouais OK. On va mettre les system-* ... on verra bien. S'il y a des rebuilds à faire trop souvent ça va vite me gonfler, vu que je n'ai plus assez de RAM pour compiler firefox en tmpfs... Parce que non, tout le monde n'a pas de quadcore et 8Go de RAM...

----------

## boozo

Mon P4 2.8GHz à 512Mo de L2 de 8 ans d'âge et moi-même présentement voient très bien de quoi tu parles   :Laughing: 

(C'est aussi pourquoi j'ai viré depuis un bail tout ces pkg qui enflent grossièrement pour leurs versions -bin)

----------

## xaviermiller

ET si tu n'aimes pas les -bin, remplace

- firefox par une version Webkit (qupzilla, midori, ...)

- OOO par abiword, gnumeric ou LaTeX / bc

 :Wink: 

----------

## truc

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> **udisk2....Lennart Poettering.....** étonnant ou pas....

 

euh? j'ai pas compris l'association, de ce que j'ai pu trouvé ce n'est pas Lennart Poettering qui développe udisk2? J'me trompe?

Pour rester un peu sur notre bien aimé Lennart, dans son post supposé démanteler The Biggest Myths(lien déjà donné plus tôt), Il attaque quand même sur les chapeaux de roues:

 *Quote:*   

> What is different from prior solutions however, is that we ship more components in a single tarball, and maintain them upstream in a single repository with a unified release cycle.

 

À croire qu'il est totalement passé à côté de l'aventure de Xorg et de son passé monolithique!

Bon, XavierMiller s'est déjà poilé sur quelques autres de ses points, alors je n'insiste pas!

 *proverbe wrote:*   

> Ceux qui ne connaissent pas l'histoire sont condamnés à la répéter

 

Tiens apparemment Winston Churchill à sa version:

 *Quote:*   

> Un peuple qui oublie son passé se condamne à le revivre

 

->[]

----------

## truc

Alors que nos vieux barbus tentent l'aventure mdev, ma beebar(lbutiante) me pousse à tenter l'aventure systemd sur un serveur sans importance(j'avoue que la gestion des containers m'interesse un peu!)

Bon, comme vous vous en doutez il faut être prudent au niveau des useflags, sinon, on a vite fait d'installer tout un gestionnaire de bureau sans faire attention:!:

Bon, sinon, la petite annecdote, c'est un serveur distant, je cherche donc m'assurer que sshd est 'activé' avant de tenter le reboot, et là je découvre deux manières d'activer sshd:la standard: sshd est lancé et "écoute" en permanence

et la façon inetd (sshd -i) (avec l'activation des socket de systemd...)

Maintenant ce qui est "marrant', c'est qu'on peut lire dans le fichier 'unit' correspondant à la première manière:

```
# Note that this is the service file for running a single SSH server for all

# incoming connections, suitable only for systems with a large amount of SSH

# traffic. In almost all other cases it is a better idea to use sshd.socket +

# sshd@.service (i.e. the on-demand spawning version for one instance per

# connection).
```

ok, pourquoi pas, maintenant, regardons la doc d'sshd pour l'option '-i':

```
-i      Specifies that sshd is being run from inetd(8).  sshd is normally

        not run from inetd because it needs to generate the server key

        before it can respond to the client, and this may take tens of sec‐

        onds.  Clients would have to wait too long if the key was regener‐

        ated every time.  However, with small key sizes (e.g. 512) using

        sshd from inetd may be feasible.

```

hum hum hum, je suis désolé, mais l'activation par socket ne semble pas une _si_ bonne idée, c'est juste une option à considérer

Bon, par contre, je pensais que l'idée de l'activation des sockets de systemd était de leur laisser gérer les connexions une fois démarré. Et que c'était just un moyen de considérer les dits services comme étant démarré et de pouvoir continuer le démarrage sans attendre.

C'est pas exactement ça donc?

----------

## boozo

 *truc wrote:*   

> Alors que nos vieux barbus tentent l'aventure mdev, ma beebar(lbutiante) me pousse à tenter l'aventure systemd sur un serveur sans importance(j'avoue que la gestion des containers m'interesse un peu!)

 

*joke* Traître ! Alors moi j'exige qu'on fasse 2 thread distincts et que chacun choisisse son camp !  :Mr. Green:  */joke*

 *truc wrote:*   

> Bon, par contre, je pensais que l'idée de l'activation des sockets de systemd était de leur laisser gérer les connexions une fois démarré. Et que c'était just un moyen de considérer les dits services comme étant démarré et de pouvoir continuer le démarrage sans attendre.
> 
> C'est pas exactement ça donc?

 

Blague mise à part, ce que tu relèves semble intéressant comme nuance d'interprétation   :Wink:   t'es bon pour pousser tes investigations

----------

## Leander256

Je suis le seul ici pour qui upnp représentait uniquement un moyen de créer une redirection de port temporaire sur le routeur depuis un programme en ayant besoin? Suite à ces histoires de grosses vulnérabilités dans libupnp je me rends compte que upnp sert (potentiellement) à beaucoup de choses, en fait  :Shocked: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Je suis le seul ici pour qui upnp représentait uniquement un moyen de créer une redirection de port temporaire sur le routeur depuis un programme en ayant besoin? Suite à ces histoires de grosses vulnérabilités dans libupnp je me rends compte que upnp sert (potentiellement) à beaucoup de choses, en fait 

 

Ben c'est un potentiel de "passoirisation" qu'on assume ou non  :Smile: 

Pour un gamer, la réponse est vite vu, c'est quasiment obligatoire.

Pour les gens non techniques, idem (visiophonie, P2P, etc).

Pour tous les autres (population technique ou milieu pro), c'est un risque énorme dont on peut se passer parfaitement en configurant proprement ses softs et son routeur.

----------

## Leander256

Je parlais d'utilisations complètement différentes comme celle-ci:

 *Quote:*   

> UPnP AV (pour UPnP Audio and Video) est un groupe à l'intérieur du standard UPnP supervisé par la DLNA (anciennement : Digital Home Working Group), qui est un regroupement de constructeurs et vendeurs de l'industrie du divertissement à la maison (home entertainment) proposant le label « DLNA CERTIFIED™ » (« Certifié DLNA ») pour les produits qui respectent leur guide d'interopérabilité pour périphériques réseau.

 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Plug_and_Play#Standards_audio_et_vid.C3.A9o_.28.C2.AB_UPnP_AV_standards_.C2.BB.29

----------

## truc

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   Alors que nos vieux barbus tentent l'aventure mdev, ma beebar(lbutiante) me pousse à tenter l'aventure systemd sur un serveur sans importance(j'avoue que la gestion des containers m'interesse un peu!) 
> 
> *joke* Traître ! Alors moi j'exige qu'on fasse 2 thread distincts et que chacun choisisse son camp !  */joke*

  :Mr. Green: (ceci étant dit je n'ai pas vraiment (encore?) choisi mon camp, je pense en fait que "mon camp" n'existe pas encore vraiment, il s'appelle compromis! a.k.a systemd sans gnome!   :Wink:  )

 *Quote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   Bon, par contre, je pensais que l'idée de l'activation des sockets de systemd était de leur laisser gérer les connexions une fois démarré. Et que c'était just un moyen de considérer les dits services comme étant démarré et de pouvoir continuer le démarrage sans attendre.
> 
> C'est pas exactement ça donc? 
> 
> Blague mise à part, ce que tu relèves semble intéressant comme nuance d'interprétation    t'es bon pour pousser tes investigations

 

Alors je me suis renseigné et... en fait, ma compréhension initiale était correcte, mais il faut pour cela que les services aient été patchés pour que l'on puisse leur "remettre" un socket d'écoute entre les mains (avec un Accept=false dans le fichier unit du dit service). Dans le cas d'sshd et plus généralement des services qui n'ont pas encore été patché _mais_ qui ont un mode de fonctionnement inetd, alors, il est possible de configurer systemd pour qu'il accepte chacune des connexions (Accept=true) puis la repasse au service (en mode inetd).

PS: apparement, l'extrait du manuel sur l'option '-i' de sshd ne concerne que SSHv1 car SSHv2ne regénère pas les cléfs à chaque fois, donc ma précédente remarque est caduque!

PPS: plus d'info sur le fameux parametre "Accept"

```
Accept=

    Takes a boolean argument. If true, a service instance is spawned for each incoming

    connection and only the connection socket is passed to it. If false, all listening

    sockets themselves are passed to the started service unit, and only one service unit is

    spawned for all connections (also see above). This value is ignored for datagram

    sockets and FIFOs where a single service unit unconditionally handles all incoming

    traffic. Defaults to false. For performance reasons, it is recommended to write new

    daemons only in a way that is suitable for Accept=false. This option is mostly useful

    to allow daemons designed for usage with inetd(8), to work unmodified with systemd

    socket activation.

```

----------

## El_Goretto

(disclaimer: 

@truc: ce n'est pas du tout en rapport avec tes manips, au contraire, enjoy bidouille time  :Wink:  C'est juste un coup de gueule général, stou)

Nan mais inetd, ça fait combien d'années que ce n'est plus utile à grand monde?

Je comprends bien l'idée de départ, avec les machines limitées en ressources à l'époque pour des services "à la demande" pour des centaines d'utilisateurs, mais, bon sang, de nos jours quels services actuels ne peuvent plus supporter de tourner 24/24 de nos jours sur nos machines gavées en RAM?

Ajouter un service en frontal d'un autre service, niveau sécu, c'est globalement une idée à la c... (sans rupture applicative, pour les puristes). Là, j'attends avec hâte les premiers exploits remote sur systemd.

----------

## truc

@El_Goretto nan, en fait, j'n'ai peut-être pas été clair, systemd peut effectivement être utilisé comme inetd pour lancé les services à la demande et donc en s'interfaçant entre le client et le service, mais ce n'est pas le mode de fonctionnement conseillé.(mode "Accept=true")

Par contre, systemd peut mettre en place un socket d'écoute(c'est peut-être mal dit, mais t'vois l'idée hein!) puis le "donner" à un service qui par la suite acceptera lui même ses connexion, il n'y aura plus de systemd en chemin. Ce mode ("Accept=false") n'a d'autres avantage(à ma connaissance) que celui de pouvoir gagner quelques secondes au démarrage, mais une fois les services démarrés, ça ne change normalement rien à un service lancé "normalement" (sans l'activation des sockets de systemd)

Voili-voilou pour le complément d'information  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

A part gagner théoriquement quelques secondes au démarrage (on démarre combien de fois par jour un serveur ?), ça sert à quoi ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> A part gagner théoriquement quelques secondes au démarrage (on démarre combien de fois par jour un serveur ?), ça sert à quoi ?

 

A diminuer le downtime, c'était dans la doc de tonton lennard  :Wink: 

Ben oui, c'est logique, un serveur qui se vautre, ça arrive tous les 3-4 matins. En plus les problèmes sont résolus touts seuls direct au reboot.

Hey, mieux, bientôt un module systemd pour relancer automatiquement les tomcat et autres jboss toutes les 24h, "mais vite".  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Allez, dans 18 mois on n'en parle plus   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## truc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   A part gagner théoriquement quelques secondes au démarrage (on démarre combien de fois par jour un serveur ?), ça sert à quoi ? 
> 
> A diminuer le downtime, c'était dans la doc de tonton lennard 
> 
> Ben oui, c'est logique, un serveur qui se vautre, ça arrive tous les 3-4 matins. En plus les problèmes sont résolus touts seuls direct au reboot.
> ...

 

@XavierMiller, nan, mais arrêtez de m'embetez! J'suis pas du tout un pro défenseur du bouzin! J'essaie juste de donner les info de manière neutre!  :Wink:  :Wink:  Mais effectivement, je le répète, à _ma connaissance_ ça n'a pas d'autre utilité!

@El_Goretto aahhaha, c'est clair que c'est très bon sa justification! J'ai bien rigolé tellement c'était ridicule, je remets un lien pour ceux qui aurait loupé ça:

the-biggest-myths -> le troisième point!, cependant, c'est pas tout à fait faux sur l'aspet des containers *Quote:*   

> fast booting of containers allows you to[...] increase the density of your cloud system

 après, c'est également pour un utilisation assez spécifique du coup qui ne conviendra pas encore à monsieur tout le monde, mais...

----------

## kopp

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Mon P4 2.8GHz à 512Mo de L2 de 8 ans d'âge et moi-même présentement voient très bien de quoi tu parles  
> 
> (C'est aussi pourquoi j'ai viré depuis un bail tout ces pkg qui enflent grossièrement pour leurs versions -bin)

 

Ah, j'ai le même, et je ne le mets plus à jour puisqu'il dort chez les parents. Mais quand j'essaie d'entretenir, c'est une horreur.

----------

## boozo

@kopp;> Oh ça va c'est encore gérable avec un desktop "un peu light" et si on gère bien ses supports au niveau packages (et des updates <3mois) mais autrement...   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Ben ouais : quittez la vibe du rolling release, et tentez de rattraper le train, une fois !   :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

Y'en a t'il ici ayant uilisé TOMOYO et qui auraient des retours intéressant à faire?

Ça fait un moment que je regarde un peu tout se qui se fait(SELinux, apparmor, smack, tomoyo(1,2,akari)..  et c'est vraiment le projet qui me botte le plus(comprendre: bon compromis fonctionnalité(sécurité!?)/utilisabilité, pas de modification des FS et outils userlands nécessaires...) Maintenant, j'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve franchement pas beaucoup de retour utilisateur.

En avez-vous?

Merci!

----------

## truc

Dbus in the kernel!

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Je sait que la tendance est plutôt au chemin inverse  :Laughing:  , mais y'a déjà quelqu'un qui a fait un système avec systemd only ici ?

Le but :

- virer openrc

- virer sysvinit

En virant openrc on perd les fonctions e* utilisées par certains programmes, y'a bien une alternative qui les fournie dans portage (baselayout-prefix), mais ça exige de virer baselayout et ça ne le remplace pas complètement.

En virant sysvinit on perd halt, reboot, etc., qu'on peut récupérer avec systemd-sysv-utils, mais on perd aussi mesg et wall (perso je m'en fout, mais ces programmes n'aurait pas leur place dans un ebuild séparé ?)

Donc j'ai trois solutions,

1: Installer baselayout-prefix et gérer moi-même les quelques fichiers manquants dans /etc qu'il n’installe pas.

2: Passer par un overlay au risque d'incompatibilités et de retard par rapport à l'upstream.

3: Attendre une solution officielle des devs Gentoo (apparemment l'intégration de systemd progresse vite)

Au passage je suis bien content d'avoir trouvé ce baselayout-prefix, c'est génial pour un chroot, mais aussi pour un LXC   :Smile: 

Sinon sans rapport mais hier, la MàJ de fontconfig a cassée ma configuration fait main que je trouvais jusqu'à présent tout à fait satisfaisantes. Du coup j'ai découvert fontconfig-infinality dont le rendu est tout simplement bluffant   :Shocked:  Y'a moyen de  se tenir efficacement au courant de l'arrivé de ce genre de logiciels/astuces dans portage ou faut parcourir tout l'arbre portage, tous les wikis, tous les forums et blogs à la recherche de la "bonne affaire" ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon sans rapport mais hier, la MàJ de fontconfig a cassée ma configuration fait main que je trouvais jusqu'à présent tout à fait satisfaisantes. Du coup j'ai découvert fontconfig-infinality dont le rendu est tout simplement bluffant   Y'a moyen de  se tenir efficacement au courant de l'arrivé de ce genre de logiciels/astuces dans portage ou faut parcourir tout l'arbre portage, tous les wikis, tous les forums et blogs à la recherche de la "bonne affaire" ?

 

Moi j'attends de tomber sur quelqu'un qui en parle. Donc merci hein  :Smile: 

Non sinon quand tu fais eix-sync il te dit quels nouveaux paquets viennent d'arriver dans l'arbre. Après bien sûr à toi de chercher le détail.

Je vois pas de manière plus "automatique", et je doute qu'aucun outil le fasse déjà.

[edit]Je viens de redémarrer la machine, et en effet les polices sont vraiment bien là. Jamais réussis à avoir aussi bien avant. Thx GentooUser@Clubic pour le tip![/edit]

----------

## geekounet

Sympa ce infinality, je viens de tester sur mon laptop, j'ai activé le rendu style osx (que j'aime beaucoup (le rendu, pas l'OS)), et c'est nickel, c'est beau !

Ha, tant qu'on y est, un conseil de font pour coder et pour le terminal : Inconsolata.  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Emerge en cours.

Test de razorqt ; syma, mais il manque quelques plug-ins de base comme celui de batterie (ah oui, il y en a un de suggéré, mais basé sur upower... donc sur *kit... aargh !!!!)

----------

## xaviermiller

En effet, les fontes sont plus belles pour certaines applications ; mais par contre, quand je lance xterm (qui du coup, n'exécute pas mon .Xdefault) ou emacs, j'ai plein de messages d'insulte : 

```
Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/infinality/conf.d/41-repl-os-osx.conf", line 15: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not work as expected

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/infinality/conf.d/41-repl-os-osx.conf", line 27: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not work as expected

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/infinality/conf.d/41-repl-os-osx.conf", line 38: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not work as expected

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/infinality/conf.d/41-repl-os-osx.conf", line 48: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not work as expected

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/infinality/conf.d/41-repl-os-osx.conf", line 61: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not work as expected

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/infinality/conf.d/41-repl-os-osx.conf", line 73: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not work as expected

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/infinality/conf.d/41-repl-os-osx.conf", line 100: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not work as expected

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/infinality/conf.d/41-repl-os-osx.conf", line 109: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not work as expected

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/infinality/conf.d/60-group-non-tt-fonts.conf", line 483: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not work as expected

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/infinality/conf.d/60-group-tt-fonts.conf", line 262: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not work as expected

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/infinality/conf.d/62-tt-monospace-rendering.conf", line 27: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not work as expected

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/infinality/conf.d/62-tt-traced-bitmap-rendering.conf", line 21: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not work as expected

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/infinality/conf.d/62-tt-traced-bitmap-rendering.conf", line 50: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not work as expected
```

----------

## geekounet

Oui j'ai les mêmes messages, mais ça fonctionne quand même.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je viens de voir sur le Wiki de Arch, qu'il vaut mieux ne pas utiliser la config par défaut de Intrucmuche, car il y a des soucis avec certaines fontes qui sont affichées en 96 DPI au lieu de 72.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> En effet, les fontes sont plus belles pour certaines applications ; mais par contre, quand je lance xterm (qui du coup, n'exécute pas mon .Xdefault) ou emacs, j'ai plein de messages d'insulte

 

Oui faut une MàJ pour supporter la dernière version de fontconfig, d'après ce que j'ai lu, ça arrive.

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Je viens de voir sur le Wiki de Arch, qu'il vaut mieux ne pas utiliser la config par défaut de Intrucmuche, car il y a des soucis avec certaines fontes qui sont affichées en 96 DPI au lieu de 72.

 

Pas plutôt le contraire ? Aujourd'hui la majorité des écrans sont en 96dpi au moins.

 /etc/fonts/infinality/infinality.conf:85

```
<!-- Set DPI.  dpi should be set in ~/.Xresources to 96 -->

<!-- Setting to 72 here makes the px to pt conversions work better (Chrome) -->

<!-- Some may need to set this to 96 though -->

<match target="pattern">

   <edit name="dpi" mode="assign">

      <double>72</double>

   </edit>

</match>
```

Donc si on utilise chrome on met "Xft.dpi: 96" dans son ~/.Xresources sinon on peut passer à 96dpi directement dans ce fichier.

En fait je ne sait même pas si cette astuce est valable pour Gentoo car l'ebuild installe déjà un  /etc/X11/Xresources avec les bonnes valeurs.

----------

## geekounet

media-libs/fontconfig-infinality needs a version bump to work with media-libs/fontconfig-2.10.2

Pour le DPI, j'ai édité le /etc/fonts/infinality/infinality.conf pour le remettre à 96, ce que je faisais déjà avec Xft.dpi: 96 dans .Xdefaults, ça m'a permis de retrouver ma taille de fontes habituelles dans urxvt.  :Smile: 

Par contre xterm ne veut plus afficher de fonte truetype, c'est bizarre.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Chez moi ça marche, peut-être un conflit entre ta config infinality et celle par défaut, d'après ce que j'ai lu il faut a peu près tout virer.

```
 eselect fontconfig list

Available fontconfig .conf files (* is enabled):

  [25]  40-nonlatin.conf *

  [31]  50-user.conf *

  [32]  51-local.conf *

  [33]  52-infinality.conf *

  [40]  60-latin.conf *

  [64]  70-no-bitmaps.conf *

```

Concernant "no-bitmaps" infinality l'active déjà, mais juste au cas ou   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Quelles sont vos configurations fontconfig, infinality et lcdfilter ? J'ai tellement chipoté...

----------

## geekounet

En fait c'est OK pour Xterm, c'était une erreur bête dans mon .Xdefaults  :Smile: 

Mon fontconfig :

```
# eselect fontconfig list

Available fontconfig .conf files (* is enabled):

  [1]   10-autohint.conf

  [2]   10-no-sub-pixel.conf

  [3]   10-sub-pixel-bgr.conf

  [4]   10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf *

  [5]   10-sub-pixel-vbgr.conf

  [6]   10-sub-pixel-vrgb.conf

  [7]   10-unhinted.conf

  [8]   11-lcdfilter-default.conf

  [9]   11-lcdfilter-legacy.conf

  [10]  11-lcdfilter-light.conf

  [11]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans.conf

  [12]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans-mono.conf

  [13]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-serif.conf

  [14]  20-unhint-small-vera.conf *

  [15]  25-unhint-nonlatin.conf

  [16]  30-metric-aliases.conf *

  [17]  30-urw-aliases.conf *

  [18]  40-nonlatin.conf *

  [19]  45-latin.conf *

  [20]  49-sansserif.conf *

  [21]  50-user.conf *

  [22]  51-local.conf *

  [23]  52-infinality.conf *

  [24]  57-dejavu-sans.conf *

  [25]  57-dejavu-sans-mono.conf *

  [26]  57-dejavu-serif.conf *

  [27]  59-google-droid-sans.conf *

  [28]  59-google-droid-sans-mono.conf *

  [29]  59-google-droid-serif.conf *

  [30]  60-latin.conf *

  [31]  60-liberation.conf *

  [32]  62-croscore-arimo.conf *

  [33]  62-croscore-cousine.conf *

  [34]  62-croscore-symbolneu.conf *

  [35]  62-croscore-tinos.conf *

  [36]  65-fonts-persian.conf *

  [37]  65-khmer.conf *

  [38]  65-nonlatin.conf *

  [39]  66-ja-ipafonts.conf *

  [40]  66-takao-fonts.conf *

  [41]  69-unifont.conf *

  [42]  70-no-bitmaps.conf *

  [43]  70-yes-bitmaps.conf

  [44]  80-delicious.conf *

  [45]  90-synthetic.conf *

  [46]  99pdftoopvp.conf
```

Mais je pense que je le cleaner un peu ce soir, comme le conseille GentooUser@Clubic (big up pour ton nick, je bosse chez Clubic  :Wink:  )

----------

## xaviermiller

Merci, je regarderai ce soir à la maison. En cas de souci, je demanderai ta config pour xterm.

----------

## geekounet

Ma config est là : https://github.com/peikk0/dotfiles/blob/master/.Xdefaults  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Niveau taille des fontes, c'est OK maintenant, c'est cohérent.

Par contre, en suivant le nettoyage au bazooka de GentooUser@Clubic, j'ai perdu certaines fontes. J'ai activé tout ce qui reseemblait à un nom de fonte et ça va mieux.

PS: mon bouton gauche du touchpad est encrassé et continuellement vu comme enfoncé, ça m'énerve, faudra que je trouve une bombe de nettoyage de contact   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Et pour xterm, je ne vois pas pourquoi mon .Xdefaults n'est pas pris en compte  :Sad: 

----------

## geekounet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Et pour xterm, je ne vois pas pourquoi mon .Xdefaults n'est pas pris en compte 

 

Question bête mais tu le recharges bien avec xrdb -load .Xdefaults ?

----------

## xaviermiller

non, je fais comme d'hab : "xterm".

Je vais réessayer.

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ha, tant qu'on y est, un conseil de font pour coder et pour le terminal : Inconsolata. 

 

T'aurais un screenshoot? sous vim par exemple.

Je tourne avec terminus depuis pas mal de temps, je serais pas contre un truc plus léché en fait.

----------

## xaviermiller

Ah, ça marche maintenant.

Je ne savais pas qu'il fallait lancer cette commande.

EDIT: c'est donc résolu pour les fontes et xterm. J'en ai profité pour me mettre un peti Dejavu Sans Mono 10 comme fonte par défaut de xterm  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Ha, tant qu'on y est, un conseil de font pour coder et pour le terminal : Inconsolata.  
> 
> T'aurais un screenshoot? sous vim par exemple.

 

Avec vim dans urxvt : http://devnull.sig11.fr/screenshots/inconsolata-130214-000413.png

Par contre c'est sur mon desktop sous FreeBSD, donc sans Infinality (pour le moment, le temps que je fasse les ports qui vont bien), mais ça ne change pas grand chose dans urxvt en fait, il n'utilise pas fontconfig.

(Le colorscheme c'est solarized en 256 couleurs)

EDIT: un screenshot quand même sur mon laptop sous Gentoo avec Infinality, pour comparer : http://devnull.sig11.fr/screenshots/inconsolata-infinality-130214-001708.png Il y a quand même une différence dans le rendu en fait, dûe aux patchs sur freetype2 surement, ça bave moins j'ai l'impression.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hmm, je préfère Déjavu Sans Mono  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Et schtroumpf ! Mon .Xdefaults n'est pas chargé automatiquement ! Je dois en permanence lancer "xrdb -load ~/.Xdefaults" à chaque nouvelle session graphique...

Est-ce lié à razorqt ? Probablement oui. Je vérifierai le fichier session que j'ai créé...

----------

## geekounet

J'ai toujours eu un xrdb dans mon .xsession / .xinitrc  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

J'avais repris le xsession de lxde, mais j'ai du foirer un truc...

EDIT: résoudu. Je prends le même genre de fichier que pour une session openbox, qui ne contient que "/usr/bin/razorqt-session", et là j'ai bien mes .Xdefaults qui sont pris en compte  :Smile: 

(et je viens de nettoyer les contacts de mon laptop, le bouton gauche du touchpad refonctionne \o/)

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: un screenshot quand même sur mon laptop sous Gentoo avec Infinality, pour comparer : http://devnull.sig11.fr/screenshots/inconsolata-infinality-130214-001708.png Il y a quand même une différence dans le rendu en fait, dûe aux patchs sur freetype2 surement, ça bave moins j'ai l'impression.

 

Ah ouais c'est convaincant  :Smile:   Super propre le rendu.

----------

## xaviermiller

J'en reviens toujours pas de la qualité du rendu   :Shocked: 

----------

## kwenspc

tiens par contre un truc qui déconne chez moi c'est les url cliquables sous urxvt. pas moyen. il me les surligne bien etc... mais rien de cliquable

[edit] J'ai parlé un peu vite, ça fonctionne là...[/edit]

----------

## geekounet

Oui depuis peu chez moi aussi ça déconne parfois, c'est après un resize de la fenêtre j'ai l'impression.

----------

## kopp

Coucou !

Ce n'est pas exactement un problème de police, mais depuis quelque temps (après une mise à jour certainement, mais laquelle ?) je ne peux plus utiliser ê par exemple, ou compose, ou tout autre combinaison, dans texmaker, alors que je suis sous gnome, en ~x86. (Texmaker utilise Qt)

Vous avez une idée de ce vers quoi je devrais orienter mes recherches ?

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai ce souci de "url non cliquables" depuis un moment sur lxterminal. Mais j'utilise qupzilla, et parfois il ne réagit pas toujours aux appels "open URL" d'autres applications.

Mais ça ne me dérange pas outre mesure : je sélectionne le lien, puis l'ouvre avec un paste X.

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> J'ai ce souci de "url non cliquables" depuis un moment sur lxterminal.

 

Sur rxvt-unicode, virer le use flag vanilla a réglé ce soucis. Peut être que pour lxterminal le soucis est plus du côté de vte.

Sinon inconsolata "roulaize", y a rien à dire c'est super beau, propre et confortable pour les yeux.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je suis en train d'essayer git, comme ça.

Ayant l'habitude de RCS, CVS, SVN & Co, j'ai l'impression de passer de emerge à paludis   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Je suis en train d'essayer git, comme ça.

 

On essais pas git, on l'utilise! Et on laisse tomber les autres.

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai déjà migré un repo SVN d'un projet perso au boulot vers Git   :Razz: 

----------

## geekounet

Au taf on a tout migré de SVN à Git ya un an, tout va bien, et c'est tellement plus pratique.  :Smile:  (et pour le perso, je suis passé de Mercurial à Git aussi).

----------

## xaviermiller

En plus, il y a officiellement une version pour Windows, et elle fonctionne comme il faut. Et le gui par défaut fait ce qu'il faut sans fioritures.

Je vais maintenant jouer à trimballer une clef USB qui sera mon repository "upstream" perso  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Je ne suis toujours pas convaincu de "Inconsolata", elle me donne l'impression de "80 colonnes" sur Commodore 64, et avec mal de mer (certains caractères sont bizarrement tordus).

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> (certains caractères sont bizarrement tordus)

 

Essais de jouer sur la taille de la police. J'ai remarqué qu'à 10 ou 12 j'ai un rendu un peu raté. L'impression qu'on aurait passé le doigt sur les lettres. Mais à 11: parfait.

Mais ça dépend des écrans. Sur mon x60 en taille 10 ou 12 ça passe très bien, moins en 11. L'autre c'est un x200s: ratio et pitch différent, ceci explique peut-être cela. J'en sais trop rien.

J'imagine qu'une manière de vérifier serait de prendre un screenshot: si l’aspect est propre, c'est donc bel et bien que le soucis est en relation avec l'écran, non?

----------

## xaviermiller

Allez, dernier essai ce soir, après c'est poubelle et retour à Monospace Sans

[img]http://www.levien.com/type/myfonts/incoshow.png[/img]

En fait, j'aime pas par exemple le milieu du S qui va en diagonale, je ne sais pas pourquoi en fait...

----------

## Leander256

Ouais mais git est un peu incomplet au niveau de la gestion des sous-projets. Il y a des submodules mais ils ne sont pas fait pour faire du dev dedans, et si comme moi on prend pour argent comptant le nom "submodule" sans bien lire dans quel cas ne pas s'en servir, ben on se retrouve avec un gros merdier quand un stagiaire vient bosser sur le même projet et crée des branches dans tous les sens.

----------

## xaviermiller

Vu la facilité de créer et partager des repositories git, je ne me casserais pas la tête, et ouvrirais un nouveau repo pour ce sous-projet.

----------

## CryoGen

Je voulais mettre à jour mon noyau 3.4.0 en 3.8.0 et là pas de bol, le driver proprio nvidia ne compile pas... vu que ma carte est une 7600GT abandonnée par nvidia, il fallait donc que je passe à Nouveau.

Et bien y a rien a regretter, je ne joue pas sur cette ordi donc pas besoin d'accel 3D mais KDE et mes deux écrans (mode étendu) fonctionnent à merveilles ! La console est nickel et le switch x11 <-> console ce fait rapidement et sans soucis. 

C'est peut-être une vue de l'esprit mais kde a l'air plus fluide aussi. Bref que du bon   :Cool: 

Bravo aux devels de nouveau   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, je suis sur nouveau avec une 7600 depuis 2-3 ans et aucun souci pour la bureautique basique.

----------

## Leander256

Je me suis peut-être mal expliqué. Disons que j'ai deux bibliothèques A et B que je développe et utilise dans plusieurs projets distincts. Si je veux être logique, je vais créer un repo pour chaque bibliothèque. Ensuite je vais vouloir intégrer ces repos dans les projets qui utilisent les bibliothèques et là c'est le drame. Si on utilise des bibliothèques en "lecture seule" (en restant à une révision bien précise) on peut utiliser les submodules, par contre dans mon cas ça va coincer entre les différentes révisions, les branches créées dans les bibliothèques et dans les projets eux-mêmes; je ne l'invente pas, d'autres personnes en ont fait l'amère expérience.

La seule méthode proposée est alors d'avoir les bibliothèques hors du repo du projet, mais du coup on perd de l'information puisqu'on ne peut plus lier un changement de code dans une bibliothèque au changement de code correspondant dans le projet lui-même.

----------

## CryoGen

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Oui, je suis sur nouveau avec une 7600 depuis 2-3 ans et aucun souci pour la bureautique basique.

 

Par contre les ventilo de la carte restent à fond  :Evil or Very Mad:  J'ai cherché un peu sur le sujet et je vois que le support "fan management" n'est pas spécialement au point encore   :Crying or Very sad: 

J'ai bien pwm1 etc. mais je ne peux pas définir la vitesse encore... bref c'est mieux que rien mais vivement un retour au silence   :Laughing: 

http://cgit.freedesktop.org/nouveau/linux-2.6/tree/Documentation/thermal/nouveau_thermal

EDIT: Ah j'ai pu éditer la valeur maintenant après un reboot .. et surtout en ajoutant "nouveau.perflvl_wr=7777" sur ma ligne kernel  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

La mienne est passive, je n'ai pas ce souci

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Au fait les utilisateurs de nouveau vous avez ce bug avec nouveaufb (le carré noir avec un caractère aléatoire dedans) ? http://www.images-host.fr/view.php?img=22022712nouvaufb-bug.png

Si je désactive nouveaufb (nomodeset) que j'utilise uvesafb ou que je passe grub en mode graphique (mais c'est horriblement lent) j'ai plus ce problème alors c'est soit un bug de nouveaufb soit la console texte de grub qui laisse la mémoire vidéo dans un état pourri.

----------

## CryoGen

J'ai pas ce bug. La console est nickel.   :Smile: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Et tu utilise grub2 ? En mode graphique ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Choisir entre nvidia et nouveau au boot avec un seul noyau : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7258304.html#7258304

Je crosspost ici car les topics de la sous-section astuces ne s'affichent pas sur la page principale (c’est dommage) et sont donc peu vus.

----------

## boozo

@kwen & geekounet :

Pour le pb des url non cliquables depuis urxvt depuis quelques temps : il semble qu'il faut modifier l'ancienne synthaxe et mettre désormais URxvt.url-launcher dans le .Xdefaults -> (voir ici)

----------

## geekounet

J'ai déjà fait la modif, mais le soucis n'est pas là, le clic sur les URL fonctionne très bien tant que je resize pas la fenêtre.  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

en parlant de resize.... ça faisait longtemps que j'me diais qu'il devait bien y avoir un moyen de d'augmenter/diminuer la taille de la police dynamiquement dans urxvt, aujourd'hui, j'ai craqué et j'ai "cherché"(ça n'aura pas été bien long!)

=> https://github.com/majutsushi/urxvt-font-size  :Exclamation:  Et ça semble plutôt bien fonctionner(en tout cas, suffisamment pour les quelques fois où on en a besoin!)

----------

## kwenspc

 *truc wrote:*   

> en parlant de resize.... ça faisait longtemps que j'me diais qu'il devait bien y avoir un moyen de d'augmenter/diminuer la taille de la police dynamiquement dans urxvt

 

Marrant, je cherchais à faire ça hier. (pour montrer du code via un projo). thx truc!

----------

## DuF

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Marrant, je cherchais à faire ça hier. (pour montrer du code via un projo). thx truc!

 

C'est marrant, j'avais déjà eu le souci et pas trouvé de solution non plus  :Smile:  Bon ça risquait pas d'être mon code sinon je ne l'aurai pas montré mais c'est le genre de truc auquel on pense pas surtout quand on se tape un vieux projo avec une résolution foireuse pas adapté pour du texte dans un terminal.

----------

## truc

Avez-vous une idée de l'utilité de xkeystone?

J'découvre un peu par hasard cet executable sur mon système:

```
$ xkeystone -h

/usr/bin/env: nickle: No such file or directory

$ sed q /usr/bin/xkeystone

#!/usr/bin/env nickle
```

Cette merveille vient avec xrandr de ce que j'ai pu comprendre, je trouve sur internet des glandus qui comme moi découvrent que samarchepo,  j'ai également trouvél'énigmatiqe nickle sur le net, mais voila, c'est tout, le script n'est pas du tout commenté. 

Ce n'est pas d'une importance capitale, bien au contraire! Mais ça m'intrigue! Qu'est-ce que ça fout là!

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Le keystone permet de régler et de corriger la déformation d'une image projetée.

----------

## El_Goretto

Du btrfs dans des NAS "grand public", why not, par contre limiter l'utilisation de cet OS à leurs nouveaux modèles, çà, c'est pas franchement sympa (autant il y a bien eu le security fix de samba (remote root exploit), autant depuis, rien, nada, aucune MAJ de leur OS pour NAS x86).

----------

## El_Goretto

Que tout d'un coup, on veuille m'installer bc, soit, c'est pas un mauvais bougre. Mais que maintenant ce soit kmod, et qu'en plus il râle que le support des modules ne soit pas dans le noyau (c'est un peu fait exprès), je trouve çà un poil pénible.

Vous savez à quoi il est tout d'un coup indispensable, ce biniou?  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

Moi j'dis qu'c'est un coup d'udev  :Mr. Green: 

non sans rire, j'ai posé la question y'a plus d'un mois et j'ai pas eu d'echo mais de mémoire, je crois que c'est le remplaçant de sys-apps/module-init-tools

----------

## guilc

Je sais pas qui c'est qui tire la dépendance, probablement le profil, mais sur ma gateway (kernel moduleless), j'ai ça, et kmod ne vient pas :

```
cat /etc/portage/profile/packages 

# we do not want this shit on a moduleless system

-*virtual/modutils

```

[Edit]

Sinon oui, kmod est un remplaçant de sys-apps/module-init-tools qui fournit les commandes modprobe, depmod, rmmod, etc...

----------

## Biloute

Pour kmod ils ont ajouté KERNEL="linux" et pour udev il y a USE=kmod

et

```
# equery d bc

dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1C (test ? sys-devel/bc)

sys-apps/utils-linux-2.22.2 (test ? sys-devel/bc)
```

----------

## El_Goretto

Merci à tous. 

Et merci guilc pour le tuyau sur le profile  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Tiens, aujourd'hui sur mon desktop (que je mets à jour plus rarement), je me suis mangé des erreurs à l'étape autoconf de plusieurs ebuild (dont lxdm). Sur un coup de pifomètre à intuition gyroscopique, j'ai été voir du côté de eselect s'il n'y avait pas une joyeuseté que j'aurais raté. Bingo:

```
# eselect locale list

Available targets for the LANG variable:

  [1]   C

  [2]   en_US

  [3]   en_US.iso88591

  [4]   en_US.utf8

  [5]   fran�ais

  [6]   french

  [7]   fr_FR

  [8]   fr_FR@euro

  [9]   fr_FR.iso88591

  [10]  fr_FR.iso885915@euro

  [11]  fr_FR.utf8

  [12]  POSIX

  [ ]   (free form)

# eselect locale set 11

Setting LANG to fr_FR.utf8 ...

Run ". /etc/profile" to update the variable in your shell.
```

Et hop, ça roule de nouveau.

L'explication derrière est qu'au moment de l'install (donc il y a pfiou-longtemps), j'ai fait une faute de frappe en créant le fichier /etc/env.d/02locales au lieu de /etc/env.d/02locale.

L'air con, là, hein?  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Oui enfin auparavant ça n'avait rien d'une faute de frappe, le nom du fichier n'était qu'une convention, tu pouvais l'appeller comme tu voulais, genre /etc/env.d/42plop et ça marchait toujours.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Oui enfin auparavant ça n'avait rien d'une faute de frappe, le nom du fichier n'était qu'une convention, tu pouvais l'appeller comme tu voulais, genre /etc/env.d/42plop et ça marchait toujours.

 

Ben oui, il me semblait bien, et du coup, autant eselect travaille avec un nom de fichier fixe, autant vu que la locale est finalement la même au final, j'ai du mal à voir pourquoi j'avais un problème à la base.

----------

## Biloute

Tiens moi au lieu d'avoir fr_FR.utf8 j'ai fr_FR.UTF-8

J'ai suivi la doc de gentoo http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml

----------

## nutsi

 *Quote:*   

> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/systemd-devel/2013-March/010062.html

 

J'aime beaucoup ^^

----------

## El_Goretto

AMD Releases Open-Source UVD Video Support

Wahou!!

Je crois que pour le coup, aux soucis d'implémentation concrète des fonctionnalités, il n'y a plus rien qui sépare le driver opensource du blob?

----------

## xaviermiller

 *nutsi wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/systemd-devel/2013-March/010062.html 
> 
> J'aime beaucoup ^^

 

Ca sent le poisson à plein nez  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *nutsi wrote:*    *Quote:*   http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/systemd-devel/2013-March/010062.html 
> 
> J'aime beaucoup ^^ 
> 
> Ca sent le poisson à plein nez 

 

Oouais.... mais jusqu'à quand? FEAAAAAAAAAAR !

----------

## truc

 *nutsi wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/systemd-devel/2013-March/010062.html 
> 
> J'aime beaucoup ^^

 

oh pinaise!

On est le 4, j'y ai cru, j'avais les larmes aux yeux jusqu'à ce que je réalise!   :Shocked: 

Ceci étant dit, ils viennent de nous pondre une nouvelle implémentation dbus, alors, je serais plutôt d'accord avec El_Goretto:

 *El_goretto wrote:*   

> Oouais.... mais jusqu'à quand? FEAAAAAAAAAAR !

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

 *eselect news read 14 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2013-03-29-udev-upgrade
> 
>   Title                     Upgrading udev to version >=200
> ...

 

Grande avancée technique qui solutionne bon nombre de grands problèmes quotidiens (sans doute)... mais heu, donc à quoi ça sert pour 99% des "gens" ?!  (comment ? on y gagne en "clarté" ?)   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je ne parlerais même pas de la doc officielle qui ne semble plus être maintenue puisqu'on en passe maintenant par le wiki pour balancer ce genre de choses édifiantes (certes l'Ôfficiel)   :Mad: 

Non vraiment... qqch m'échappe !   je vieillis...

----------

## guilc

Bah tu fais comme moi :

 *Quote:*   

> # cat /etc/grub.d/40_custom 
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> 
> exec tail -n +3 $0
> ...

 

Et hop, t'es tranquille   :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

Oué encore j'ai vu aussi que c'est (encore) possible de ne pas s'en servir mais au-delà... pfff!

Et toujours et encore cette inflation de code tout azimut pour soit disant améliorer le monde   :Rolling Eyes: 

Edit: typiquement là c'est pas le genre d'option qu'on ne devrait avoir activer que seulement si on en a l'utilité !!

----------

## boozo

Ah! je resiste pas à saluer l'achèvement d'une contribution qui alimente mon "antiudevisme" primaire (et d'autant vu le nom du rapporteur initial)  :Mr. Green:  -> Funtoo - FL-34 - Integrate mdev into boot process, migrate udev to optional desktop-support package

/me retourne s'épouiller dans sa grotte...   :Arrow:  [ ]

----------

## xaviermiller

J'attends que le coldplug et le hotplug de mdev fonctionnent correctement avant de réessayer...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Tiens, est-ce que quelqu'un visite de temps en temps la sous-section "documentation" de not' forum ?

----------

## El_Goretto

A l'occasion de cet article The State & Future Of The GNU C Library, j'avais déjà vu ce genre de débat, à propos de la qualité présentée comme discutable de la glibc.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà joué avec les alternatives? Apparemment, sou gentoo, on peut jouer avec virtual-libc et derrière, sys-libs/glibc, sys-libs/uclibc ou sys-freebsd/freebsd-lib (huh?). On a aussi dietlibc de dispo, mais elle ne figure pas dans virtual (j'imagine, pour une question de non iso-fonctionnalité).

Même question pour une utilisation orienté "hardened".

----------

## truc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Tiens, est-ce que quelqu'un visite de temps en temps la sous-section "documentation" de not' forum ?

 

de temps en temps, mais j'crois qu'on a tué la sous-section avec notre super initative bac-à-sable pour les apprentis gentoo dev  :Laughing: 

Sinon, comme El_Goretto, je serais bien intéressé par des retours d'expérience avec des alternatives à libc! Alors toi, oui toi là bas qui est derrière ton pc encore tout chaud, partage ton experience!

----------

## boozo

Haannn ! Méchant !   :Razz:   C'est même pas vrai ! (Faut resituer dans le temps aussi ; à l'époque le sunrise était balbutiant j'vous rappelle ^^ depuis cela avait beaucoup moins de raisons d'être)

Non je crois que le problème est plus de l'ordre du "changement d'époque"... c'est l'ensemble de l'écosystème de la distrib (et autour?) qui bat de l'aile à mon avis. Moins de devs, moins d'organisation infra et de leaders avec une vision/objectifs, enduser moins passionnés/impliqués, ...

----------

## kopp

Dites, c'est moi ou depuis quelque temps, le emerge -uDN @world met une éternité à calculer les dépendances ? 

JE sais pas, j'avais l'impression que ça allait plus vite que ça il n'y pas si longtemps...

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, ça prend des plombes, je me le disais aussi...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bdouxx

je confirme que c'est long... je pensais que c’était parce que j'avais ajouté de nouveaux dépôt, mais si cela vous arrive aussi, ça ne doit pas être la cause.

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est trèèèèès lent...

----------

## kopp

Mais j'ai pas l'impression qu'un emerge paquet soit plus long qu'avant par contre. Ou alors c'est que ça prenait tellement peu de temps que ce n'est pas sensible.

Edit : après un peu de recherche, il semblerait qu'une partie du problème vienne de --deep 

quand je l'enlève, je passe de plusieurs minutes à une dizaine de seconde...

Tu utilises quelle version de portage ? La masquée ? (2.2*)

Je viens de voir si utiliser sqlite pour le cache changeait quelque chose, mais non.

----------

## xaviermiller

J'utilise la 2.2 (masquée).

Je viens de faire un emerge -DuNav @world : 3 minutes 17 secondes ! Et le disque dur tricote, alors que tout l'arbre et les overlays sont compressés en squashfs.   :Shocked: 

----------

## kopp

Moi ça prend autour de 5 minutes, contre 10 secondes sans l'option --deep.

Par contre le disque dur ne tricote pas tant que ça (ça ne fait pas ramer comme lors qu'une installation d'un gros paquet) mais 100% de cpu...)

Je ne sais pas si ça vient des dernières versions de portage ou autre...

Moi j'utilise python 2.7.

----------

## xaviermiller

ah ouais... ce n'est plus --deep mais --abyssal  :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

C'est aussi mon ressenti

----------

## xaviermiller

On m'a suggéré d'introduire un rapport d'anomalie

----------

## kopp

J'aime bien les gens qui prennent les initiatives à ma place. Suffit d'être patient   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Pt'êt que ça va plus vite avec systemd et *kit ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

L'option --backtrack=0 donne une sacrée amélioration : ça descend en dessous d'une minute chez moi.

Est-ce donc parce que j'ai un conflit avec libreoffice-bin et icu que ça pose problème ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Attention à l'effet de cache !

Chez moi, c'est systématique : 3 minutes la première fois, toujours 2 minutes après.

J'ai essayé plusieurs versions sans effet, et --backtrack=0 ne me donne pas d'amélioration.

EDIT: quel genre de config as-tu, kopp ? Moi c'est un atom ~x86. Sur l'AMD64, ça va encore "assez vite".

----------

## kopp

Bah quand j'enlève la --backtrack, ça revient à 5 minutes.

Et le premier test au boot était rapide. Ou alors tu parles après un --sync ?

J'ai un Core2Duo. C'est pas une flèche actuellement mais quand même ! Après c'est un portable, le disque dur est clairement l'élément limiteur sur ma machine.

----------

## Magic Banana

[EDIT XavierMiller]Les messages qui suivent ont plus leur place ici que dans le sujet "Ututo"

Peut-être que le but est le 100% libre.

----------

## guilc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Peut-être que le but est le 100% libre.

 

Dans ce cas, c'est un faux argument : tu peux très bien faire du 100% libre sous gentoo.

En mettant ceci dans le make.conf d'une Gentoo standard :

```
# Only accept licenses in the FREE license group (i.e. Free Software)

ACCEPT_LICENSE="-* @FREE"
```

----------

## Magic Banana

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Dans ce cas, c'est un faux argument : tu peux très bien faire du 100% libre sous gentoo.

 

Pas vraiment. Le noyau inclut des blobs privateurs (contrairement à Linux-Libre), Firefox propose l'installation de greffons non-libres, etc. Le diable est dans les détails. Le projet Trisquel (la distribution 100% libre la plus populaire) corrige de tels problèmes dans plus de 1000 paquets.

Sinon, du point de vue de la FSF, une distribution où la liberté n'est qu'optionnelle n'est pas recommandable.

----------

## geekounet

Elle prive de beaucoup de choses ta liberté  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Pas vraiment. Le noyau inclut des blobs privateurs (contrairement à Linux-Libre),

 

Il y a un USE pour ça (deblob)

 *Quote:*   

> Firefox propose l'installation de greffons non-libres,

 

La je dirais quand même que tu as un cerveau pour ça... Faut pas pousser non plus... On n'est pas tous des neuneus de base à cliquer n'importe où pour installer n'importe quoi non ?

Liberté n'est pas assistanat ni infantilisation de l'utilisateur, sinon c'est plus un prison qu'autre chose...

D'autant plus que les greffons sous Gentoo ne font pas partie de la distribution. Ils sont 100% de la responsabilité de l'utilisateur.

 *Quote:*   

> etc. Le diable est dans les détails. Le projet Trisquel (la distribution 100% libre la plus populaire) corrige de tels problèmes dans plus de 1000 paquets.
> 
> Sinon, du point de vue de la FSF, une distribution où la liberté n'est qu'optionnelle n'est pas recommandable.

 

Chacun pensera ici ce qu'il veut de la FSF. Mon avis purement personnel est ici que c'est du sur-extrémisme qui n'a qu'un effet négatif sur la cause du libre. A vouloir jouer les fascistes de l'open-source, le seul truc qu'ils gagnent, c'est la marginalité. Je défends le libre, mais je ne partage absolument pas la vision dogmatique et étriquée de la FSF. Mais bien sûr, le débat dure depuis un certain temps et n'est pas nouveau. Et la FSF n'a pas le monopole du libre, même s'ils en rêvent.

Mais sinon, pour en revenir à Ututo, nous ne savons pas ce que tu y cherches, et une chose est sûre c'est que nous ne connaissons pas cette variante de Gentoo ici. Ça serait cool de nous expliquer le pourquoi de ce choix pour une variante visiblement très peu répandue hors de l'écosystème universitaire argentin !

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## Magic Banana

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Firefox propose l'installation de greffons non-libres, 
> 
> La je dirais quand même que tu as un cerveau pour ça... Faut pas pousser non plus... On n'est pas tous des neuneus de base à cliquer n'importe où pour installer n'importe quoi non ?

 

Ce n'est pas tellement une question de "cerveau" qu'une question de devoir faire l'effort de chercher la licence d'un logiciel qui nous intéresse (et de ses éventuelles dépendances). Je suis en faveur de rendre facilement accessible le logiciel libre à n'importe qui. D'ailleurs la variable "ACCEPT_LICENSE" et le mot-clé "deblob" vont dans ce sens (mais ne sont pas les choix par défaut; ce que je trouve regrettable).

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> je ne vois pas ce qu'apporte cette liberté, à part effectivement être privé d'utiliser certains matériels (pilotes non libres) ou certaines fonctionnalités du matériel existant (pilotes libres incomplets) ou même de ne pas pouvoir faire certaines activités correctement ...

 

La liberté c'est le contrôle de sa propre vie. En l'occurrence le contrôle de son informatique. Le logiciel libre te permet d'utiliser le logiciel comme tu le souhaites (pas de DRM), d'avoir la certitude de ne pas exécuter de malware (ce dont la plupart des utilisateurs de logiciel privateurs souffrent), de pouvoir adapter ton logiciel à tes besoins sans avoir à prier un éditeur tout puissant (en particulier c'est un marché libre pour le support), etc. Je crois que n'importe quel utilisateur devrait avoir ses libertés. Qu'elles sont fondamentales. Ce n'est certainement pas en utilisant du logiciel privateur que le libre vaincra. En particulier, ce n'est pas ainsi que les constructeurs de matériel se mettront à distribuer des pilotes/micrologiciels libres (il faut alors choisir son matériel en conséquence) ou, plus généralement, que des logiciels libres parviendront en satisfaire un nouveau besoin (ils satisfont tous les miens, merci).[/quote]

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Parce que la liberté, quand elle est contrainte, n'en est plus une.

 

Les libertés qui définissent le logiciel libre sont des libertés. Pas des obligations. Personne ne t'oblige à utiliser le logiciel libre, à étudier/modifier son code source, à le redistribuer à quiconque t'en fait la demande, etc. En revanche, tu es libre de faire tout cela. Aucune des distributions recommandées par la FSF interdit de quelque façon que soit l'installation de logiciel privateur. Une distribution qui par des DRMs interdirait cela serait certainement critiquée par la FSF ! Ces pratiques (de plus en plus communes, notamment avec les iMachins) viennent du monde privateur. Simplement la FSF considère que l'utilisateur qui valorise sa liberté doit pouvoir éviter le logiciel privateur sans effort. Ainsi, il devient à la portée de n'importe qui.Last edited by Magic Banana on Fri May 10, 2013 9:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## xaviermiller

Dites, ça ne vous dirait pas de troller dans le bon topic ? Merci d'avance !

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Pour que les constructeurs s'intéressent au libre, il faut qu'il y'ait un marché pour cela. Malheureusement, le marché du libre pour les particuliers est ... inexistant.

 

Pour qu'il y ait un marché, il faut une demande. Ce n'est certainement pas en acceptant sans râler les logiciels privateurs (ou le matériel nécessitant du logiciel privateur) que ce marché se créera.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Nous sommes une niche, des informaticiens qui rapportent leur environnement de boulot à la maison.

 

... et si nous voulons que les non-informaticiens soient en mesure d'utiliser du logiciel libre sans effort, les distributions 100% sont une bénédiction. Il n'y a aucunement besoin d'être informaticiens pour comprendre en quoi les logiciels privateurs privent ses utilisateurs du contrôle de leur informatique. La notion de logiciel libre n'a absolument rien de technique.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Blague à part, l'argument "tu peux adapter le logiciel à tes besoins" me fait bien rire : 0.5% de la population mondiale est capable de le faire (et je compte large). Alors ça revient à la même chose que le logiciel propriétaire, à ceci près qu'ont peut payer l'éditeur du logiciel propriétaire pour qu'il développe la fonction dont on a besoin. Sur un logiciel libre, si le développeur est de bonne volonté, il le fera. Sinon, on aura juste nos yeux pour pleurer ...

 

Ceci est complètement faux. Si les développeurs principaux d'un logiciel libre ne veulent pas intégrer une fonctionnalité, n'importe quels autres développeurs (parmi les 0,5%) le peuvent. Ils peuvent aussi être payés pour cela. Y compris par des utilisateurs qui ne savent pas programmer.

Au contraire, avec du logiciel privateur, l'éditeur est tout puissant et il n'y a strictement rien à faire si il y refuse d'intégrer une modification souhaitée par les utilisateurs. C'est comme cela que l'on se retrouve avec des backdoors dans Windows, des super-cookies dans Adobe Flash, des spyware dans les lecteurs multimédias, des mouchards dans les téléphones portables, etc. Sans même parler des bogues (y compris des failles de sécurité) qui demeurent dans les logiciels privateurs pendant des années.

Le logiciel privateur implique un monopôle pour le support. Plusieurs logiciel privateurs et ce sont plusieurs monopôles, plusieurs fiefs où l'utilisateur n'a que le choix de son maître. Avec du logiciel libre, il n'y a pas de maître. Il y a la démocratie. Le programme évolue comme les utilisateurs le souhaitent. Quite à ce que cela se termine en fork.

@XavierMiller: tu veux dire le 3615Mavie ?

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Dites, ça ne vous dirait pas de troller dans le bon topic ? Merci d'avance !

 

Je comprends ta douleur : c'est vrai que le sujet doit être difficile à gérer !  :Wink: 

Dans l'"autre topic", guilc avait soulevé une question qui pourrait amha tout de même avoir sa place ici :

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Mais sinon, pour en revenir à Ututo, nous ne savons pas ce que tu y cherches, et une chose est sûre c'est que nous ne connaissons pas cette variante de Gentoo ici. Ça serait cool de nous expliquer le pourquoi de ce choix pour une variante visiblement très peu répandue hors de l'écosystème universitaire argentin !

 

Ou non ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Je pense que les réponses ont fusé pendant que je déplaçais les messages... 

Je redéplace.

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour répondre à Magic Banana, je touve que la position de la FSF est de plus en plus refermée sur elle-même, en empirant. Ca a commencé avec la campagne "defective by design" mal torchée, ne proposant aucune alternative viable, et se trompant de cible (parler de Bill Gates alors qu'il était en partance pour sa pension).

Je suppose que tu n'utilises aucun téléphone portable, et que tu as contrôlé le PCB de ton ordinateur, qu'il ne contienne aucune puce non documentée ?

Pour défendre la Liberté, je préfère des organismes tels la EFF, Amnesty International, Reporters sans Frontières, ...

Mais pas la FSF ou ses dérivés, qui ne parlent que de liberté philosophique appliquée à de la technologie obsolète.

En 15 ans, je constate qu'on parle de moins en moins de Richard Stallman, et encore moins de ses idées.

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> * on voit ici toute la quintessence du modèle Opensource tant vanté par MagicBanana qui dit qu'une fonctionnalité désirée peut être développée par la communauté. Sauf qu'on attend TOUJOURS les calques de réglages sur Gimp ... Cette fonctionnalité est demandée depuis 2002, et est prévue pour la version ... tada ... 3.6. On est pas rendu.

 

Qu'est ce que tu attends pour payer un développeur à le faire (ou à le faire toi-même) ? Libre n'a jamais signifié gratuit. Si le libre a réussi en entreprise, c'est parce que des développeurs ont été payés pour y travailler à temps plein. Pour de grosses fonctionnalités, il y a les plate-formes de crowd-funding. Si les utilisateurs insatisfaits par GIMP et LibreOffice réservaient 10€/mois pour financer des développeurs, ils feraient, à coup sûr, d'énormes économies sur le long terme (étant donnés les prix exorbitant des licences des logiciels privateurs alternatifs). Bien sûr, ils gagneraient aussi en liberté ce qui est, de mon point vue, encore plus important : je refuse le logiciel privateur même si il est techniquement meilleur.Last edited by Magic Banana on Sat May 11, 2013 2:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Hey, moi je supporte à fond les fondamentaux de notre Banane préférée (qui n'a pas à être l'icône de ce qui va mal dans l'OSS  :Smile: ), et je pense qu'on peut quand même rester pragmatique. Ce n'est pas parce que c'est opensource que c'est forcément bien (en terme de qualité/fiabilité du soft). Genre un soft comme Tor qui ouvre un socket réseau en écoute permanent sur la machine (ouvert donc sur l'extérieur) pour pouvoir faire ses propres requêtes DNS? Et ben il n'y a que moi que ça choque.

Mais il faut se dire qu'un bon soft, même proprio, c'est un bon soft. Reste à voir les points bloquants (comme le respect de la vie privée, qui pour moi en est un). L'intérêt de l'OSS est dans l'alternative, reste à voir sa qualité à elle.

--

edit: et +1 pour la banane, avec le modèle de la "feature bounty".

----------

## Magic Banana

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Mais il faut se dire qu'un bon soft, même proprio, c'est un bon soft.

 

Je ne suis absolument pas d'accord avec cela : plus un logiciel privateur a des fonctionnalités attrayantes et plus il est dangereux car plus il est difficile d'y résister.

Sinon, merci pour le support.  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## xaviermiller

Il faudrait une grosse société commerciale pour donner un coup de boost aux besoins fonctionnels nécessaires à un système complètement libre: quand on voit que la FSF n'arrive pas à faire avancer ses demandes phares (entre autres un lecteur flash libre potable), le bénévolat ou la bonne volonté de certains activistes ne suffit pas.

Et les jeunes développeurs préfèrent faire des trucs kikoolol pour iPrivator ou gDroid (pas trop clean non plus), on n'est pas sortis de l'auberge.

Bref, je suis résigné au pragmatisme. Peut-être même que dans 5 ans je ne serais plus sur système libre si on continue à stagner au niveau FOSS.

PS: OpenMoko semble mort depuis l'arrivée du Droïde.

----------

## Biloute

Quel héro ce Oupsman. Je suis sûr que c'est toi qui a retrouvé les 2 jeunes filles américaines séquestrées.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Je préfère mettre 10€ par mois dans une licence Office 365, afin d'avoir le droit de l'installer sur 5 ordinateurs

 

Tu peux installer du logiciel libre sur autant de machines que tu veux. C'est fou : tu parais tellement habitué à être restreint artificiellement dans ton informatique que tu cites comme avantage une restriction que tu n'estimes pas trop forte ! C'est comme si un esclave refusait d'être affranchi parce que son maître n'utilise pas des bâtons tellement gros pour le battre !

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> d'être certain d'avoir un logiciel fiable, qui ne va pas exploser mes documents, et d'avoir l'assurance de corrections de bugs.

 

Tu n'as aucune assurance avec le logiciel privateur. Tu es impuissant devant Microsoft. Alors qu'avec le logiciel libre, tu peux le corriger le bogue par toi-même ou embaucher quelqu'un pour se faire.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Il faut bien prendre conscience d'une chose : un éditeur de logiciels qui ne suit pas les demandes de ses utilisateurs et ne corrige pas les bugs les plus génants et/ou les plus graves est assuré de les voir partir ailleurs à un moment ou à un autre.

 

Si seulement cela était vrai ! Mais non les utilisateurs de logiciel privateur s'habituent aux pires enfreintes à leurs libertés. Toi même tu trouves positive la restriction du nombre de copie si la valeur choisie est 5 ! Il y a de plus en plus de DRMs dans les jeux vidéos ou les vidéos, beaucoup d'utilisateurs de Windows savent depuis au moins une décénie que la NSA peut prendre le contrôle de leur ordinateur à tout moment, même chose avec les super cookies dans Adobe Flash que l'on ne peut pas contrôler, les informations GPS envoyées à Apple sans le consentement des utilisateurs, etc. Et je ne te parle même pas de l'interdiction de partager ses logiciels avec ses amis ! La plupart des utilisateurs de logiciels privateurs se font abuser quotidiennement. Mais ils en ont tellement l'habitude qu'ils trouvent cela normal. Et les abus deviennent de pire en pire...

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Un logiciel libre, lui, s'en contre fous. Sinon, on aurait les calques de réglages depuis longtemps sur Gimp ...

 

Le logiciel libre évolue comme la communauté derrière lui le souhaite. Manifestement, tu ne participes aucunement au développement de GIMP et préfères donner tes deniers à Adobe et Microsoft qu'aux développeurs de ce logiciel libre...

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Il y'a à mon avis tellement de combats plus importants à mener que le combat vers le 100% libre ...

 

Je suis d'accord. Mais je crois que tous les combats doivent être menés en parallèle. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il existe quelque chose de pire que nous devons accepter ce qui est "juste" très mauvais.

----------

## xaviermiller

Plus j'y réfléchis, plus je me rends compte que c'est un débat philosophique du genre "veggie vs mangeurs de viande" : incompréhension des 2 camps, pourquoi "c'est mal de manger de la viande", etc...

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## truc

 *Quote:*   

> Y'a pas pire aveugle que celui qui ne veut pas voir. A ce niveau là, c'est plus des oeillères que tu as Magic, c'est des portes de placard !

 

Mouais, bon, faut pas que ça dégénere non plus! mais, venant d'une personne que se refuse à réfléchir sur les idéaux qu'il soutient lorsqu'il choisi une perceuse, je trouve ça quand même assez ironique.

Car derrière ce que tu appelles du pragmatisme se cache la flemme de soutenir ce en quoi on croit (on on ne croit plus beaucoup du coup...). Certes, ce n'est pas toujours la voie la plus facile, mais c'est pourtant la voie à empreinter si on souhaite que les choses évoluent.

Je ne suis pas mieux que les autres, mais je dis et pense qu'il faut avoir de sacrées oeillères pour pouvoir se dire, j'achète ça parce-que ça marche et c'est pas compliqué, pas si cher que ça, mais surtout je ne tiens pas à savoir ce que ce choix implique(parce-que c'est plus facile de vivre dans l'ignorance!).

C'est d'autant plus grave de dire un truc comme ça qu'on est en plein dans un problème d'actualité: si j'achète, ces habits pas chers, je permets donc à des semi-esclaves(*) de survivre, suis-je donc en train de faire une bonne action? ou d'entretenir une situation ultra-bancale?

Je constate que la tendance générale est à la déresponsabilisation, et ça, c'est grave (docteur!): Sépamafaute, célafotedelétatkifépacihoupassa.

Je divague un peu, mais bon, comme j'suis parti, j'continue encore sur un exemple: si j'achète un produit parce-qu'il est moins cher qu'un produit équivalent fait localement, alors, je suis moi même en train de couper la branche sur laquelle je suis. Ça devrait être évident pour tout le monde, pourtant, tant de gens se plaignent du marché de l'emploi blablabla, mais en même temps ne font rien pour le soutenir!

Ça n'a rien à voir avec l'informatique? Bah, si, tout ça c'est lié, comme on dit "the devil is in the details". Si tu penses encore que ton choix de perceuse est anodin par rapport à, je ne sais pas, la paix dans le monde? la pollution? et bien, penses-y à deux fois.

Je viens en paix, hein  :Exclamation:  j'alimente juste le débat qui selon moi est un débat de fond.  J'pourrais en parler longuement, mais j'me retiens! Je le redis, j'suis pas meilleur, mais j'y travaille et je pense que c'est le devoir de chacun de s'y mettre également.

(*) -> semi dans le sens où leur situation n'est pas forcément reconnue comme telle et pourtant...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Y'a pas pire aveugle que celui qui ne veut pas voir. A ce niveau là, c'est plus des oeillères que tu as Magic, c'est des portes de placard !

 

Je te prierais de rester cordial. Je comprends parfaitement qu'il y a parfois des avantages pratiques à l'utilisation d'un logiciel privateur plus abouti que ses équivalents libres. C'est toi qui ne veut pas comprendre mon point de vue : cela ne vaut pas la peine d'abandonner les libertés fondamentales que n'importe quel utilisateur devrait avoir. Par ailleurs je t'explique que ce n'est certainement pas en utilisant du logiciel privateur et en acceptant sans râler (ou même en vantant !) ses atteintes aux libertés des utilisateurs que les équivalents libres vont s'améliorer.

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> PS : l'existence des backdoors Windows n'ont jamais été démontrée, et il est étrange qu'aucune déclaration sous couvert d'anonymat ne soit venue les confirmer, alors même que l'existence (fausse) de backdoors dans le code d'Openbsd avait été avancée. Par ailleurs, il y'a un point que vous affirmez tous (à raison) c'est qu'il existe des mailwares dans les logiciels propriétaires (enfin certains). Demandez vous comment ils ont été découverts, alors que vous clamez haut et fort que c'est impossible puisqu'il n'y a pas accès au code source ! Si de tels comportements sont découverts sur les logiciels propriétaires sans avoir accès au code source, c'est donc bien que celui-ci n'est pas nécessaire pour déterminer le comportement d'un logiciel. Et oui ! Merci les réseaux. Merci les firewalls, merci les UTM !

 

Alors oui et non.

Je rappellerais qu'en France, à moins que je ne retarde d'un train, le reverse engineering est toujours interdit. Et que les logiciels propriétaires peuvent bénéficier de licences assez "spéciales". Je ne connais pas celles de microsoft, mais typiquement, rien que celles d'Oracle pour ses BDD, tu n'as pas le droit de publier des benchmarks qui contiennent ses produits sans l'accord d'Oracle (je vous laisse deviner pourquoi).

Donc, certes, je spécule un peu sur la suite, mais vu qu'au moins une partie de la population mondiale a accès au code source de windows (via le programme spécial de partenariat), mais que bizarrement, on n'en a jamais vu leaker la queue d'une ligne, ces licences doivent être extrêmement bien fichues (côté bâton en cas de filouterie).

En conséquence, je vois mal des bénévoles ou des chercheurs entreprendre un travail qui n'est pas rémunéré, et potentiellement, extrêmement dangereux (pour eux, légalement). Cf les bastons sur les dissections de certains produits antivirus.

Pour le coup, j'ai un peu de mal à voir quel point de vue ton post "défend". Parce que voir les fuites d'information sur le réseau, ça a été fait, et que les équipements réseau aussi sont touchés par les mêmes problèmes (cf Huawei et les US, et les préco des banques d'enchaîner plusieurs firewall de marques différentes).

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> la rétroingénierie est autorisée en France à des fins de recherche. Et heureusement. Par ailleurs, elle n'est même pas nécessaire pour mettre le doigt sur l'existence d'une backdoor ou d'un malware. La plupart du temps, il "suffit" d'analyser le trafic réseau et de mettre le doigt sur une activité suspecte.
> 
> Notez que j'ai bien mis "suffit" en guillemets car ce n'est pas une mince affaire.

 

Elle n'est pas nécessaire si tu peux voir une backdoor en action... Personnellement, je préfèrerai être au courant avant que quelqu'un ne l'exploite  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## RaX

Salut à tous,

C'est un débat sans fin, mais il reste intéressent de lire vos échanges.

Je pense être un défenseur du logiciel libre dans la mesure où, j'essaye de privilégier son utilisation par rapport à une solution propriétaire équivalente.

Ceci étant dit, pour moi, un logiciel reste un outil et il doit me permettre de répondre a un besoin.

C'est d'autant plus vrai pour les non-informaticiens. L'aspect purement technique/fonctionnel prime avant toutes choses. Les libertés qu'apportent le logiciel libre passent logiquement au second plan, car ils ne sont, pour la plupart, pas capable d'exploiter directement ces libertés (étude du code, patch etc...), si tant est qu'ils les connaissent.

Voila pourquoi je m'éloigne parfois de la "radicalité" du message de la FSF qui elle, place la liberté avant toute autre considération, quitte à exclure (ou du moins à restreindre) certains usages, ce qui peux paraître paradoxale.

Ce qui me gène surtout c'est quand, elle essaye de "ré-éduquer" ou de "moraliser" les utilisateurs, avec un dogmatisme qui n'est pas forcement partagé.

Si le but est de démocratiser le logiciel libre auprès du grand public, il doit être une alternative crédible.

Le fait par exemple de ne pas pouvoir utiliser sa carte réseau uniquement parce-que le pilote (libre) et son micrologiciel (non libre) ont étés retirés du noyau (ex: linux-libre), me semble être un frein à l'utilisation d'un système qui aurait été majoritairement libre et bénéfique pour l'utilisateur.

Il ne s'agit pas de galvauder les libertés et d'appeler "logiciel libre" quelque chose que ne l'ai pas (ou pas assez), mais un projet visant à ré-écrire/remplacer ces bouts de code me semble plus constructif, qu'un projet qui n'a pour seul but que celui de "nettoyer" les sources du noyau Linux.

Il me semble qu'il serait  plus profitable pour la FSF et pour les utilisateurs en générale, qu'elle nous explique, pourquoi les gens devoient utiliser Gentoo, que de nous expliquer pourquoi, selon elle, ils ne devraient pas. D'autant plus quand l'argument cité est le suivant:

"Gentoo rend facile l'installation d'un certain nombre de logiciels non libres au moyen de son système de paquets principal."  source: http://www.gnu.org/distros/common-distros.html

Pour conclure je remercie la FSF pour tout ce qu'elle a fait (les outils, les licences, etc..).Elle est intéressante quand elle se bat pour nos libertés, contre les problèmes pausé par les DRM etc.. Il faut juste qu'elle ne se trompe pas de cible en voulant forcer les gens à être, comme disait Coluche, "plus blanc que blanc".

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> l'existence des backdoors Windows n'ont jamais été démontrée

 

Tout cela est parti d'un article scientifique parfaitement sérieux et se basant sur des indices probants : l'oubli de retirer des information de débogages (en l'occurrence un label NSAKEY dans un composant cryptographique). Avec les jeux d'instructions CPU chiffrés (comme aujourd'hui), cette découverte n'aurait pas été possible.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Par ailleurs, il y'a un point que vous affirmez tous (à raison) c'est qu'il existe des mailwares dans les logiciels propriétaires (enfin certains). Demandez vous comment ils ont été découverts, alors que vous clamez haut et fort que c'est impossible puisqu'il n'y a pas accès au code source ! Si de tels comportements sont découverts sur les logiciels propriétaires sans avoir accès au code source, c'est donc bien que celui-ci n'est pas nécessaire pour déterminer le comportement d'un logiciel. Et oui ! Merci les réseaux. Merci les firewalls, merci les UTM !

 

Comme je l'écrivais, ce n'est pas ainsi que fut découverte la porte dérobée dans Windows. D'une certaine manière c'est parce que Microsoft a involontairement laissé s'échapper du code source que nous sommes au courant. Par ailleurs, je trouve assez incroyable d'écrire que, lorsqu'il est extrêmement difficile possible de découvrir des malwares dans un logiciel, alors tout va bien parce que ce n'est pas 100% impossible. Non vraiment, pour comprendre ce que fait un logiciel, l'accès au code source est nécessaire. Et, comme l'écrit El_Goretto, il est préférable d'être conscient de l'existence d'une backdoor avant qu'elle soit utilisée. Et si, on peut "l'avoir", il suffit de n'utiliser que du logiciel libre.

 *RaX wrote:*   

> Les libertés qu'apportent le logiciel libre passent logiquement au second plan, car ils ne sont, pour la plupart, pas capable d'exploiter directement ces libertés (étude du code, patch etc...), si tant est qu'ils les connaissent.

 

Les libertés 0, d'exécuter le programme comme on le souhaite, et 2, d'en distribuer des copies exactes, ne nécessitent aucun travail technique. Le non-programmeur profite aussi des autres libertés. De façon indirecte. Par exemple, nous parlons de la certitude de ne pas exécuter de malware. Comme quiconque sait programmer peut relire le code source, l'utilisateur a la (quasi) certitude qu'aucun développeur ne tenterait l'introduction à la sauvette d'une telle anti-fonctionnalité. Sa réputation serait ruinée.

Par ailleurs un non-programmeur peut participer à l'évolution d'un logiciel. Il y a du artwork, de la traduction, etc. il peut aussi payer un programmeur pour effectuer les changements qu'il désire. Quiconque s'implique dans la communauté derrière un logiciel libre, décide en partie de son devenir.

 *RaX wrote:*   

> Le fait par exemple de ne pas pouvoir utiliser sa carte réseau uniquement parce-que le pilote (libre) et son micrologiciel (non libre) ont étés retirés du noyau (ex: linux-libre), me semble être un frein à l'utilisation d'un système qui aurait été majoritairement libre et bénéfique pour l'utilisateur.

 

Ce raisonnement est utilisé pour ajouter toujours plus de logiciel privateur à nos distributions. L'objectif du mouvement est la libération de tous les logiciels pour la libération des tous leurs utilisateurs. Le problème n'est donc pas Linux-libre qui perd en fonctionnalité mais Linux qui, en amont, accepte du code privateur. Si il le refusait, bien plus de pilotes et micrologiciels seraient libres.

 *RaX wrote:*   

> un projet visant à ré-écrire/remplacer ces bouts de code me semble plus constructif, qu'un projet qui n'a pour seul but que celui de "nettoyer" les sources du noyau Linux.

 

Le projet Linux-libre introduit des pilotes/micrologiciels libres qui sont absents du noyau Linux vanilla. Ingénierie inverse est difficile (en particulier lorsque l'on parle de code qui est exécuté dans les périphériques) et il est souvent plus efficace de convaincre les constructeurs. Ainsi, dernièrement, grâce au travail de Jason Self et Christopher Waid (tous deux utilisateurs de Trisquel GNU/Linux), Atheros a libéré le micrologiciel ath9k qui a été immédiatement ajouté à Linux-libre. La FSF a même distingué Christopher pour ce travail.

----------

## RaX

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Les libertés 0, d'exécuter le programme comme on le souhaite, et 2, d'en distribuer des copies exactes, ne nécessitent aucun travail technique. Le non-programmeur profite aussi des autres libertés. De façon indirecte. Par exemple, nous parlons de la certitude de ne pas exécuter de malware. Comme quiconque sait programmer peut relire le code source, l'utilisateur a la (quasi) certitude qu'aucun développeur ne tenterait l'introduction à la sauvette d'une telle anti-fonctionnalité. Sa réputation serait ruinée.
> 
> Par ailleurs un non-programmeur peut participer à l'évolution d'un logiciel. Il y a du artwork, de la traduction, etc. il peut aussi payer un programmeur pour effectuer les changements qu'il désire. Quiconque s'implique dans la communauté derrière un logiciel libre, décide en partie de son devenir.

 

Nul besoin de me convaincre sur le fait que le logiciel libre soit bénéfique pour l'utilisateur, je suis partisan de cette idée. Mais ça ne change rien au fait que cet aspect passe au second plan pour beaucoup d'utilisateurs.

Ensuite tu parle de la contribution des "non programmeurs", ce qui est un autre débat car même un logiciel non libre peut permettre la contribution d'une communauté, prenons l'exemple de pas mal de jeux non libre, pour lesquels  certain utilisateur et communautés d'utilisateurs ont créé des thèmes, des niveaux, des mods etc... et on un impact sur le devenir du projet.

Dans le même temps tu a des projets "open source" au sens OSI du terme, qui n’acceptent quasiment aucuns patchs "upstream" si tu n'as pas un mail en @goo**** ou @red****. C'est triste mais c'est une réalité.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Ce raisonnement est utilisé pour ajouter toujours plus de logiciel privateur à nos distributions. L'objectif du mouvement est la libération de tous les logiciels pour la libération des tous leurs utilisateurs. Le problème n'est donc pas Linux-libre qui perd en fonctionnalité mais Linux qui, en amont, accepte du code privateur.

 

Dans l'idéal moi aussi, j'aimerais  que tout les logiciels soient libres et 100% libre. Mais cet idéalisme n'est pas le monde dans lequel que je vie (et pourtant je bosse dans une boite qui ne fait quasi que du libre). Je reprend mon exemple de carte réseau. J'ai du exploiter des machines et j'ai utilisé le micrologiciel non libre des cartes bnx2x, je considère ça comme un moindre mal, plutôt que de ne rien utiliser du tout et que la machine tourne sous Windows. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Si il le refusait, bien plus de pilotes et micrologiciels seraient libres

 

Ce n'est pas certain, les exemples et contre-exemples existent, mais le passage par un micrologiciel fermé est parfois la première étape d'une libération plus complète si on considère ce qu'il s'est passé avec Intel, Broadcom, Atheros etc.

Il s'agit pour moi d'une forme de compromis (nécessaire) et cela permet justement à GNU/Linux de se démocratiser, et de devenir une plateforme attractive. Je pense que c'est la condition essentiel si l'on veut commencer à libérer les utilisateurs. L'idée n'est pas de tout accepter non plus.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Le projet Linux-libre introduit des pilotes/micrologiciels libres qui sont absents du noyau Linux vanilla.

 

Pour combien de pilotes micrologiciels supprimés ?

J'ai pris cet exemple, mais je n'ai rien contre ce projet en particulier, les gens de chez Debian ont forkés Firefox par ce qu'ils ne le trouvait pas assez libre, pourquoi pas. Je pense juste que ce n'ai pas la bonne méthode, et que c'est parfois contre productif.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Ingénierie inverse est difficile (en particulier lorsque l'on parle de code qui est exécuter dans les périphérique) et il est souvent plus efficace de convaincre les constructeurs. Ainsi, dernièrement, grâce au travail de Jason Self et Chris Mason (tous deux utilisateurs de Trisquel GNU/Linux), Atheros a libéré le micrologiciel ath9k qui a été immédiatement ajouté à Linux-libre.

 

On est d'accord sur ce point, il est plus efficace de convaincre les constructeurs et c'est là que je pense que la radicalité (du discours) d'un Richard Stallman aurait été néfaste quand on s'adresse justement à ces gens. Leurs priorités sont bien différentes de celles de la FSF et pourtant ils peuvent quand même contribuer au logiciel libre.

Je ne suis pas anti-FSF, anti-Stallman, anti-Magic Banana ^^, je pense juste que la méthode est parfois (trop) radical et que les libristes ne doivent pas se "marginaliser" si ils veulent faire évoluer les choses, voila tout.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *RaX wrote:*   

> On est d'accord sur ce point, il est plus efficace de convaincre les constructeurs et c'est là que je pense que la radicalité (du discours) d'un Richard Stallman aurait été néfaste quand on s'adresse justement à ces gens. Leurs priorités sont bien différentes de celles de la FSF et pourtant ils peuvent quand même contribuer au logiciel libre.

 

En l'occurrence, Jason Self et Chris Waid (que j'ai malencontreusement confondu, dans un premier temps, avec Chris Mason, principal développeur de Btrfs) ont le même discours que rms. Je les côtoie virtuellement depuis des années. Principalement via le forum Trisquel. Ceux qui ne voient pas de problème éthique à l'exécution de micrologiciel privateur ne font rien pour que cela change...

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## RaX

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> En l'occurrence, Jason Self et Chris Waid (que j'ai malencontreusement confondu, dans un premier temps, avec Chris Mason, principal développeur de Btrfs) ont le même discours que rms. Je les côtoie virtuellement depuis des années. Principalement via le forum Trisquel. Ceux qui ne voient pas de problème éthique à l'exécution de micrologiciel privateur ne font rien pour que cela change...

 

Un avis ferme et tranché  :Smile: 

Moi aussi je connais des gens! ^^ ils travaillent à l'intégration de Linux sur du matériel embarqué etc... Alors je ne sais pas si c'est en récitant du RMS que Jason Self et Chris Waid ont obtenu la libération de tel ou tel code (je te fait confiance sur cette partie), en revanche ce que je sait c'est que d'autres ne sont pas aussi sensible que toi (et que les gens de la FSF) sur ses questions d'éthique.

Ils contribuent au logiciel libre sans suivre le dogme de la FSF, eux ils appellent ça l'open source. Pour autant ils se rendent compte qu'il est préférable d'avoir l'ensemble pilote libre + micrologiciel libre.

Mais si ce n'est pas le cas et bien soit on reste avec le blob complètement propriétaire du fournisseur soit on consent à intégrer un pilote libre + un micrologiciel non libre, ça n'empêche en rien d’œuvrer pour la libération complète du code qui arrive souvent dans un second temps d'ailleurs.

Changé de fournisseur n'est pas une réponse valide car ils fonctionnent plus ou moins tous sur le même model. 

La nuance entre ton discours et le mien c'est que, entre le tout ou rien, si le tout est impossible, je préfère le presque tout, au rien du tout (vous me suivez toujours ? ^^).

On peut parfois avoir un objectif commun pour des raisons différentes c'est pour ça que je pense qu'il ne faut pas se tromper de cible.

----------

## CryoGen

Une flamewar \o/

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la preuve : à l'annonce d'une éventuelle backdoor depuis 10 ans dans le code OpenBSD, revue de code. Pourtant, en 10 ans ce code a été scruté par quelques milliers d'yeux.  Pour moi c'est la plus élémentaire prudence, mais poussant un peu ton raisonnement (que j'ai vu à l'oeuvre sur les "backdoors" windows), on pourrait y voir la preuve que non, le code opensource n'est pas aussi protégé qu'on pourrait le croire.

 

Bref, je suis assez d'accord sur ce point, ca à même soulevé pas mal de question autour des ebuild/sandbox/signature ce point là. D'ailleurs qu'est-ce qui me prouve que le noyau compilé puis distribué sur une distrib binaire est bien résultant du code source disponible sur le dépôt ? La confiance et c'est tout, le même genre de confiance qu'on peut avoir avec un éditeur de solutions fermées.

Tout n'est pas noir, tout n'est pas blanc. Perso je supporte par des petits dons en pognon les projets que j'utilise ou qui vont dans une direction qui me plait, comme Pydev récemment ou les Humble Indies, CyanogenMod, VLC... bref un peu de tout. Je n'ai pas le temps de coder, en tout cas pas pour le moment. Après vient le soucis des gros projets, dans lequel tout est possible, comme des forks, des abandons pure et dure etc. C'est vrai qu'en théorie Libre = Continuité mais dans la pratique ce n'est pas toujours çà; et finalement on est parfois autant "otages" avec le libre qu'avec un proprio.

Quand j'en ai la possibilité et que les fonctionnalités sont présentes, je préfère le libre au proprio. Mais s'il n'y a pas de possibilité qui me convienne alors le choix du proprio devient nécessaire. Et non, je n'ai pas les moyens d'embaucher une équipe de développeur pour intégrer les fonctionnalités qui manquent puis suivre les évolutions du produits... Je suis content que certaines sociétés ont les moyens et la "gentillesse" de développer ce qui manque pour eux et d'offrir de travail à la communauté en retour. Mais tout le monde ne peut pas le faire non plus et faut bien manger à la fin du mois.

Il y a aussi un problème de conscience et de respect des licences et du travail. Imaginons que le piratage n'existe pas. Alors rien ne pourrait empêcher que Microsoft rende visible le code source de son logiciel tout en continuant à le vendre (opensource != libre != gratuit).

Si Microsoft le fait aujourd'hui qu'est ce qui va se passer ? On aura demain matin un PicoSoftware Office made in PRC, ou des sociétés vont eux même compiler la solution sans rien reverser à Microsoft... (C'est juste un exemple)

J'aimerai bien qu'il soit obligatoire que les sources d'un logiciel soit disponible, qu'il soit libre ou proprio. Mais c'est un peu utopique pour le moment. Le libre ou l'Opensource apporte une sensation de sécurité, mais si la compilation est délégué alors il n'y a plus que la confiance qui prévaut.

Le fond du problème est une prise de conscience, mais il ne faut pas tomber dans l’extrémisme de Stallman qui tombe dans le troll bien poilu... qui finalement fait aller le débat dans le mauvais sens.

Et puis y a aussi d'énormes confusions et d'idées reçues parmi les gens. Par exemple quand on parle d'Android.

- Ca n'a rien d'un Linux

- C'est pas libre, regarder y a pas les sources de Play !

- Puisque Android est libre, alors les applications devrait être gratuite car c'est la philosophie linux ! (et ce n'est pas traduit de l'anglais "free")

- Avant Angry Bird était gratuit et maintenant vous voulez 3 euro ? Haha tant pis pour vous je vais pirater. (Ok c'est pas purement Android mais je l'ai lu dans un commentaire sur Play)

Bref, à mon humble avis, ce débat n'aura pas d'issu avant plusieurs années encore   :Laughing:  Oui il faut que ca bouge, non le tout libre n'est pas une solution viable ; ce qui est vraiment important c'est que les sources soit consultables.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> quoi que, j'étais un grand fan d'openoffice, mais maintenant c'est noway après qu'il m'ait fait un coup foireux et prendre 2 mois de boulot

 

C'est un des problèmes du libre, on ne le traite pas de la même façon que le proprio. Microsoft Office XP à été surnommé le boucher/charcutier, j'ai vu des dizaines de personnes perdre des centaines d'heures de travail à cause de corruption irrémédiable de leur documents par cette version et continuer à jurer que par Microsoft Office.

D'un coté c'est un signe positif des grandes attentes du public envers le libre, de l'autre la certitude de la condamnation à mort par le public de tous les logiciels libres au moindre faux-pas d'un des éléments.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> la preuve : à l'annonce d'une éventuelle backdoor depuis 10 ans dans le code OpenBSD, revue de code. Pourtant, en 10 ans ce code a été scruté par quelques milliers d'yeux. 

 

Euh... tu sais il n'y a jamais eu de porte dérobée dans OpenBSD, n'est-ce pas ? Du coup, je ne comprends pas trop ce que tu cherches à dire. Quelqu'un a prétendu que le FBI a soudoyé plusieurs développeurs pour introduire une porte dérobée dans le module IPsec. Du coup Theo de Raadt a demandé à quiconque le pouvait d'auditer ce code. Et il n'y avait strictement rien à trouver...

 *RaX wrote:*   

> Changé de fournisseur n'est pas une réponse valide car ils fonctionnent plus ou moins tous sur le même model.

 

Ce n'est pas vrai. Les chipsets graphiques d'Intel fonctionnent parfaitement avec du logiciel libre qui est, avant tout, écrit par Intel (l'entreprise qui a le plus contribué au dernier Linux 3.9). Si les cartes nVidia fonctionnent bien avec du logiciel libre, c'est grâce à un travail extrêmement difficile de rétro-ingénierie mené par les développeurs de "nouveau". Les cartes AMD ne permettent pas même d'accélération 3D sans micrologiciel privateur. Les imprimantes/scanners HP sont bien mieux supportées que les autres. Dans le domaine des chipsets Wifi, le support par du logiciel demeure l'exception... Bref, il faut bien choisir son matériel et cela n'a rien de simple. Aujourd'hui, ThinkPenguin, dirigée par Christopher Waid (toujours le même), nous permet d'acquérir du matériel dont le fonctionnement avec Linux-libre est garanti. C"est, à ma connaissance, la seule entreprise de ce genre.

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs qu'est-ce qui me prouve que le noyau compilé puis distribué sur une distrib binaire est bien résultant du code source disponible sur le dépôt ?

 

C'est un véritable problème. C'est pour cela qu'un des buts de Debian Lenny était que tous les paquets compilent à l'identique deux fois de suite. Mais, oui, il y a un problème de confiance et, oui, j'ai plus confiance en Debian ou Gentoo (avec des contrats sociaux, une certaine transparence, etc.) qu'en Microsoft ou Adobe !

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Imaginons que le piratage n'existe pas.

 

Ce serait bien triste. "Piratage" est le mots que les développeurs de logiciel privateurs utilisent pour parler du partage. Le partage, c'est bien ! Il devrait être encouragé !

Sinon, je n'ai jamais dit qu'il fallait passer au libre d'un coup d'un seul. Bien sûr qu'il y a une transition qui doit être planifiée. Simplement l'objectif devrait être le 100% libre. Pas un état intermédiaire.

----------

## CryoGen

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Imaginons que le piratage n'existe pas. 
> 
> Ce serait bien triste. "Piratage" est le mots que les développeurs de logiciel privateurs utilisent pour parler du partage. Le partage, c'est bien ! Il devrait être encouragé !
> ...

 

Bravo, on reproche justement l’amalgame entre piratage, vol et partage pour les majors et les politiques mais je vois que même ici on est reçu comme un con   :Rolling Eyes:  . Le piratage est illégal, pas le partage. Et puis la GPL ne permet pas de faire n'importe quoi non plus, on peut pirater du libre et ce n'est pas bien.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, je n'ai jamais dit qu'il fallait passer au libre d'un coup d'un seul. Bien sûr qu'il y a une transition qui doit être planifiée. Simplement l'objectif devrait être le 100% libre. Pas un état intermédiaire.

 

Belle exemple d’extrémisme, les gens sont libres de faire du proprio. Ce n'est pas un droit de forcer les développeurs à faire du libre. Obtenir l'ouverture systématique des sources est une chose, les rendre libres en est une autre.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Bravo, on reproche justement l’amalgame entre piratage, vol et partage pour les majors et les politiques mais je vois que même ici on est reçu comme un con   . Le piratage est illégal, pas le partage.

 

Les pirates attaquent des bateaux. Et, oui, c'est mal. Maintenant tu as l'air de parler du partage de logiciel. Le partage c'est bien. C'est même ce qui est à la base d'une communauté. Qu'elle que soit sa taille (une civilisation à l'échelle la plus grande). Le vol c'est la soustraction. Pas la copie qui ne soustrait rien à personne.

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Et puis la GPL ne permet pas de faire n'importe quoi non plus, on peut pirater du libre et ce n'est pas bien.

 

Encore une fois, je ne sais pas ce que tu entends par "pirater" mais, par définition, un logiciel libre peut être librement copié et partagé. Les logiciels distribués selon les termes de la GNU GPL ne font pas exception ! Bien sûr qu'il y a des choses que l'on ne peut pas faire avec un logiciel distribué selon les termes de la GPL (notamment la redistribution privatrice). Le partage, en revanche, est encouragé.

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Belle exemple d’extrémisme, les gens sont libres de faire du proprio. Ce n'est pas un droit de forcer les développeurs à faire du libre. Obtenir l'ouverture systématique des sources est une chose, les rendre libres en est une autre.

 

Écrire du logiciel privateur est légal. Mais, non, de mon point de vue, ce n'est pas une contribution pour la société. C'est même une contribution négative. C'est une invitation à l'abandon du contrôle de son travail achevé au travers du logiciel en question. Tous les logiciels devraient être libres pour que tous les utilisateurs soient libres. La disponibilité du code source est nécessaire mais pas suffisant. Les quatre libertés définissant le logiciel libre ont chacune leur importance.

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## kopp

Ce qu'il y a de marrant avec les extrémistes, c'est qu'ils font généralement plus de mal à leur cause que de bien, et qu'ils ne s'en rendent même pas compte.

Ça marche à tous les niveaux, que ce soit la religion, la politique ou l'informatique.

Au fait, Banana, j'espère que tu es aussi pour le partage des ressources de la planète, et que donc, ça ne te dérange pas que je vienne dormir chez toi et me servir dans ton frigo, parce que ma philosophie, c'est que la planète appartient à tous et qu'on devrait être libre de manger ses fruits et d'utiliser son espace comme on l'entend.

Les libertaires s'insurgent quand quelqu'un ne respecte pas la GPL, mais encouragent le non-respect des licences des autres logiciels, en encourageant le piratage. J'aime bien l'idée.

Sinon pour Oupsman : l'ouverture des .doc, c'est un peu vache de reprocher à OOo et consorts de ne pas lire comme il faut un fichier au format non décrit. Ça devait s'améliorer avec les formats de type xml, bien que chez microsoft, ça ne dérange pas de mettre une balise <ancienformatdoc> un vieux fichier .doc en binaire </ancienformatdoc> ... Reste que comme avec l'html et les navigateurs, même dans ce cas, les rendus sont différents.

Après, faut être réaliste : tant que Word et .doc resteront le standard de facto dans l'entreprise, ce sera difficile pour une suite bureautique libre de s'imposer...

Quand je vois que certaines boites réclament des CV en format .doc pour candidater...

----------

## geekounet

Ce terme "privateur" me rebrousse le poil... Un logiciel propriétaire (mauvais terme aussi d'ailleurs, mais entré dans l'usage), ou closed-source (mieux) ne t'enlève pas de droits, il te donne le droit de l'utiliser, tu passes de 0 droits à 1 droit, et tu ne perds aucun droit ailleurs. De même que quand t'acceptes la licence d'un logiciel libre, tu passes de 0 droits à >=4 droits. De fait, tu n'es privé de rien par rapport à juste avant, donc en quoi est-ce privateur ?

La définition RMS de "privateur" est en fait que le logiciel propriétaire te donne moins de droits qu'un logiciel libre, mais dans ce cas on prend quelle licence libre en référence ? Si je prend une licence BSD, MIT ou ISC en référence, un logiciel sous licence GPL est alors lui aussi un logiciel "privateur".  :Wink: 

Et je crois que je suis un peu devenu allergique au bullshit intégriste/extrêmiste FSF/GNU/RMS-fanboy à la longue  :Razz: 

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Par contre, tu sais qu'une suspicion de présence n'est pas la preuve d'une présence ? Et que la présence de backdoors dans la CryptoAPI de Windows n'a jamais été prouvée, malgré la présence d'indices troublants ?

 

L'utilisateur d'un ordinateur a le droit de savoir si son ordinateur est possédé par Microsoft et la CIA, qu'il n'en est pas le véritable propriétaire. Sans accès au code source, il n'en auras jamais la preuve. Est-ce qu'il doit être satisfait pour autant ? Non, il mérite la liberté 1, d'étudier le code source de ses applications pour vérifier qu'elles font bien son travail et non celui des puissants.

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Au fait, Banana, j'espère que tu es aussi pour le partage des ressources de la planète, et que donc, ça ne te dérange pas que je vienne dormir chez toi et me servir dans ton frigo, parce que ma philosophie, c'est que la planète appartient à tous et qu'on devrait être libre de manger ses fruits et d'utiliser son espace comme on l'entend.

 

Si tu ne vois pas la différence entre bien matériel et non-matériel, entre copie et vol, je ne peux rien faire pour toi. Mais peut-être as-tu une machine qui va copier (plutôt que soustraire) les sandwichs dans mon frigo !

Je n'ai rien contre la propriété privé. Bien au contraire. Quand j'achète un ordinateur je veux en être le propriétaire. Pas qu'il soit en définitive contrôlé par Microsoft, Apple ou qui sais-je d'autre.

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Les libertaires s'insurgent quand quelqu'un ne respecte pas la GPL, mais encouragent le non-respect des licences des autres logiciels, en encourageant le piratage. J'aime bien l'idée.

 

Je n'ai jamais encouragé "le non-respect des licences". Je n'utilise que des logiciels qui sont distribués selon des licences que je peux respecter sans cas de conscience. Notamment des licences qui m'autorisent de distribuer des copies (notamment à mes étudiants). Je n'utilise que du logiciel libre sauf impossibilité de faire autrement (par exemple les BIOS de mes machines).

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ce terme "privateur" me rebrousse le poil... Un logiciel propriétaire (mauvais terme aussi d'ailleurs, mais entré dans l'usage), ou closed-source (mieux) ne t'enlève pas de droits, il te donne le droit de l'utiliser, tu passes de 0 droits à 1 droit, et tu ne perds aucun droit ailleurs. De même que quand t'acceptes la licence d'un logiciel libre, tu passes de 0 droits à >=4 droits. De fait, tu n'es privé de rien par rapport à juste avant, donc en quoi est-ce privateur ?

 

Propriétaire est un substantif et a plutôt une connotation positive. Privateur est un adjectif et exprime bien la privation de liberté (par rapport au logiciel libre). C'est bien de cela dont il s'agit : en acceptant du logiciel privateur, l'utilisateur perd le contrôle de son informatique. Il ne peut pas toujours l'utiliser comme il le souhaite (DRM, trusted computing, etc.), il ne sait pas ce qu'il exécute en définitive (cf. la discussion plus haut sur la présence de porte dérobée dans Windows), il est impuissant face au développeur qui est le seul à pouvoir modifier le code (notamment corriger des bogues), on lui retire le droit d'aider ses amis en distribuant des copies, etc.

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Si je prend une licence BSD, MIT ou ISC en référence, un logiciel sous licence GPL est alors lui aussi un logiciel "privateur".

 

La grande différence entre la GNU GPL et les licences permissives est l'interdiction de réutiliser le travail sous licence GPL dans du logiciel privateur. C'est interdire l'asservissement des utilisateurs via le travail mené pour les libérer ! La privation existe mais elle ne s'applique pas aux utilisateurs. Elle s'applique aux développeurs de logiciel privateurs. Les utilisateurs sont, eux, protéger contre une attaque "man in the middle" (un développeur reçoit du code qui respecte ses libertés, le redistribue après avoir retiré ces libertés en profitant de la licence permissive qui autorise cela). Hors, le mouvement pour le logiciel libre vise à la libération des utilisateurs, pas des développeurs. ce sont les utilisateurs qui effectuent leurs travaux sur les ordinateurs qu'ils possèdent.Last edited by Magic Banana on Mon May 13, 2013 2:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Belle esquive ... mais tu ne réponds pas à ma question.

 

En quoi n'ai-je pas répondu ? Tu me dis que ce ne sont que des suspicions. Pas des preuves irréfutables. Je te réponds que pour une preuve irréfutable, l'accès au code source est indispensable, que cela devrait donc être un droit que n'importe utilisateur devrait avoir. Sans cela nous avons d'un côté des logiciels privateurs qui sont des malwares connus (parce que le malware a été mis en action), d'autres qui en sont peut-être (seul un accès au code source permettrait de la savoir et cet accès est refusé aux utilisateurs).

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Imaginer que Microsoft dispose d'un énorme botnet, c'est grandiose, j'avais encore jamais lu ça. Merci pour ce grand moment de rire  

 

Tu es naïf. D'une certaine manière je t'envie de croire que le monde dans lequel nous vivons est un monde de bisounours où ceux qui peuvent aisément disposer d'un pouvoir injuste le refusent.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Par ailleurs, je trouve que le discours des libristes les plus convaincus se rapproche depuis en plus de celui de certains dirigeants de sectes. Et ceci me déplait fortement.

 

Et moi je trouve que rejeter un discours en disant "c'est une secte" n'est en rien un argument. Le mouvement pour le logiciel n'a rien de malveillant envers le reste de la société. Plutôt le contraire. Il est toujours question de libertés. Jamais d'obligations. Le mouvement pour le logiciel libre est malveillant envers les développeurs de logiciels privateurs. Ça oui.

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## xaviermiller

Dans le mode pragmatisme : dois-je, en tant que partisan du Libre (oui, j'en suis un), interdire d'acheter, déployer et maintenir un parc de machines Apple pour les écoles à orientation artistique ? Et leur interdire d'utiliser des outils, qui, s'ils ne les connaissent pas, vont empêcher à ces élèves de trouver un emploi ?

Dois-je, si je ne trouve pas de logiciel de comptabilité spécialisé à un domaine particulier, me contraindre à utiliser du papier et un crayon, alors que l'autorité à laquelle je dépends a investi dans un logiciel spécifique, mais développé par un tiers, et sans les sources, sur un OS proporiétaire ?

Dois-je, si je développe dans des sytèmes embarqués, ne plus pouvoir rien faire car les pilotes ou la suite d'édition logicielle est propriétaire ?

Dois-je m'interdire d'utiliser un GSM dont le protocole est propriétaire ?

Et refuser d'utiliser une auto si elle n'est pas 100% réparable par moi-même ?

Certains répondront "oui" et vivront dans un hameau, en autharcie, à élever des chèvres. Moi je préfère vivre en pragmatique, comme certains.

Pour moi, les "libertés" énoncées par la FSF ne sont pas un absolu universel, et dans certains cas de la vie de tous les jours ou dans un "vrai" monde professionnel, sont complètement déconnectées de la réalité.

On peut en rêver à la fac, mais pas en industrie, soumise aux brevets et NDA.

----------

## kopp

Moi j'ai cherché à utiliser Scilab plutot que Matlab. Le binaire fourni plante sur l'affichage de nombre réel systématiquement, à moins de le lancer en anglais. Une sombre histoire de bug dans GCC qui aurait été corrigée mais étrangement, ça plante toujours.

Pas moyen de compiler une version récente avec gentoo, j'avais essayé de trouver de l'aide, mais en vain? Bref, après y avoir perdu plus d'heures que nécessaire, j'ai abandonné.

Pour ce qui est de la propriété et du vol...  Pour moi, l'espace sur Terre ainsi que les ressources n'appartiennent à personne. En cautionnant ce système et en payant pour avoir le droit à tel endroit mieux qu'un autre, ou tel nourriture, je considère que tu voles aux autres, et c'est une liberté bien plus fondamentale que de savoir si Microsoft a un backdoor NSA ou pas. Bref, si tu veux être extrémiste, autant l'être pour des choses réellement importante !

Puis on m'a raconté l'histoire d'un type qui multipliait les pains, il doit pouvoir faire pareil pour les sandwichs de ton frigo   :Wink: 

Mais sinon, je suis d'accord pour le côté secte. Quand je lis ça, http://www.gnu.org/distros/common-distros.html , j'ai l'impression d'écouter le discours d'un fanatique.

Et je persiste à dire que le fanatisme nuit à la cause qu'il défend.

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Puis on m'a raconté l'histoire d'un type qui multipliait les pains, il doit pouvoir faire pareil pour les sandwichs de ton frigo   

 

Eh ça doit être pratique pour éviter d'avoir à faire les courses! t'as son email?

J'approuve pour le pragmatisme. C'est d'ailleurs cette voie seule qui a permis au libre de pénétrer le monde de l'entreprise. Parler de coûts, d'une maintenance plus régulière, d'une équipe de dev plus facilement accessible (rapport de bug plus directs etc...), de la possibilité de modifier pour ses besoins le soft (et il y a un tas d'autres arguments) ça c'est pragmatique, et ça trouve de l’écho chez le professionnel. On a jamais vu l'argument idéologique servir de raison nulle part.

----------

## xaviermiller

+1 kwenspc !

Un logiciel libre, "donc gratuit" ne l'est pas du tout en entreprise, car il faut pouvoir le déployer, le maintenir et former les gens. Ce coût humain est parfois tout aussi élevé qu'un logiciel clef en main, déjà connu par l'entreprise, et intégré avec un environnement complet (compta, gestion du parc, gestion documentaire, messagerie, processus business, ...).

Sans compter qu'un manager voudra payer un contrat de maintenance, avec réactivité immédiate (ex: réponse dans la journée ouvrable, correction de problème dans les X jours ouvrables). Et pour le moment, peu de sociétés couvrent du support commercial pour du logiciel libre.

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Perso, j'ai besoin d'avoir l'assurance d'avoir quelqu'un en ligne même à 3h du matin sur certains composants de mon infra. Et j'ai déjà eu le cas ou je me suis retrouvé au téléphone avec un développeur du noyau, responsable de la partie qui me posait problème (pour vous donner un ordre d'idée, c'était le pendant du mainetneur EXT3 chez IBM ... ). C'est possible ça avec du logiciel libre ? L'ouverture du code c'est une chose, mais avoir quelqu'un qui connaisse sur le bout des doigts la partie qui pose problème, c'est autre chose.

 

Moi je veux bien qu'on critique le support du logiciel libre, mais il faudrait en avoir testé un pour le faire.

Par contre, tous les autres supports sans exceptions que j'ai testé à ce jour (matos, softs ou opérateurs) ont tous été lamentables. Donc?

Rien.

Chacun peut avoir un avis sur des sujets sur lequel il n'a qu'une vue limitée, mais ce serait bien d'en avoir conscience.  :Smile: 

PS: sans compter que je suis intimement convaincu qu'on peut embaucher des gens en France qui sont des contributeurs de projets et de fait "connaissent leurs sujet" (au hasard de mes connaissances, postgresql). C'est n'est plus vraiment du support, à ce niveau-là, et ça s'appelle de l'expertise. Soit.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *GPL wrote:*   

>     This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
> 
>     but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
> 
>     MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the
> ...

 

Je veux bien, mais ce bout-là, ça fait peur à un directeur IT : pas de garantie, pas de support...

Pour le support commercial et la qualité, cela fait partie du cahier des charges lors de l'appel d'offres. Il y a déjà eu des réponses avec logiciel libre, mais le lobbying de Microsoft ou d'autres a souvent repris part, en effet   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## Magic Banana

Je n'ai vraiment plus le temps de répondre point par point. Désolé.

J'aimerais juste répondre au principal point : le soi-disant "pragmatisme". Ce mot est en général utilisé pour dire "ne voir que le court terme, oublier les objectifs à long terme". C'est là qu'est le problème. Je me répète :

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Sinon, je n'ai jamais dit qu'il fallait passer au libre d'un coup d'un seul. Bien sûr qu'il y a une transition qui doit être planifiée. Simplement l'objectif devrait être le 100% libre. Pas un état intermédiaire.

 

Donc oui, qui n'a pas un téléphone Androïd supporté par Replicant, se contente de lui coller CyanogenMod. Qui veut acheter un téléphone aujourd'hui peut prendre un Galaxy S2 et lui coller Replicant (qui n'est pas une solution 100% satisfaisante, même du seul point de vue des libertés). Qui a un ordinateur portable se doit aujourd'hui d'accepter un BIOS/UEFI privateur (le projet coreboot se supporte, pour le moment, que des carte mères d'ordinateur de bureau) ce qui n'empêche pas de se plaindre au constructeur pour que cela change. Qui a un chipset Wifi non supporté remplace la carte. Si il n'a pas l'argent (quelques dizaines d'€) de suite, il peut utiliser le micrologiciel privateur en attendant. Si un logiciel essentiel à son travail n'a pas d'équivalent, on utilise le logiciel privateur et on finance (ou participe au développement de) l'alternative libre. Etc.

Bref, on fait du mieux que l'on peut (se qui signifie le sacrifice de quelques fonctionnalités) mais on garde à l'esprit l'objectif : le 100% libre. Pas un état intermédiaire qui a tendance a toujours inclure plus de privateur parce que les utilisateurs n'y "voient" pas de problème. Il ne savent même pas quels sont les idéaux derrière le système qu'ils utilisent; il pense que ce n'est que "Linux" (alors que, suivant n'importe quelle métrique, la contribution du projet GNU est bien supérieure). Que tout vient de Linus Torvalds. Celui-la même qui laisse entrer toujours plus de privateur dans son noyau...

En considérant qu'un logiciel libre doit toujours être préféré à un logiciel privateur (sauf impossibilité sur laquelle nous travaillons pour qu'elle ne soit que temporaire), le logiciel libre a plus d'utilisateurs, il s'améliore. Même chose pour son support. Râler de la qualité du libre et de son support mais se tourner vers du privateur n'est qu'une solution à court terme. Pas à long terme. C'est, de nouveau, ce que la majorité des gens appellent le pragmatisme...

----------

## xaviermiller

Un ordinateur et son OS ne suffisent pas. Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, je vois la FSF patauger à essayer de compléter son système GNU, qui n'est toujours pas 100% opérationnel (la preuve: il faut lui coller Linux dessus), et quelques applications bureautiques émergent, mais il faut tout le reste, qui fait le coeur opérationnel d'une entreprise. Je suis intéressé à la cause de la FSF depuis 17 ans (mon seul projet public était GPL), mais je m'en éloigne de plus en plus à cause de son côté de plus en plus fermé et non constructif.

Et c'est bien gentil de parler de Coreboot et du pilote wifi, mais tout ça reste de la gentille bureautique, et tout ne se résume pas ouvrir un document "word" et utiliser "internet explorer".

Le gros problème du monde libre/foss est son manque de management centralisé : ça démarre des tonnes de trucs sans jamais les finir, ça forke en permanence, bref ça grouille d'ados qui veulent changer le monde, mais il manque des vieux routards prêts à maintenir le bouzin, et sous la direction de chefs de projets aux idées clairs, avec un bon discours marketing.

Hurler "Palladium c'est le mal" est révolu, on a accepté le secure boot.

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## El_Goretto

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Le gros problème du monde libre/foss est son manque de management centralisé : ça démarre des tonnes de trucs sans jamais les finir, ça forke en permanence, bref ça grouille d'ados qui veulent changer le monde, mais il manque des vieux routards prêts à maintenir le bouzin

 

C'est marrant, mais ça fleure bon le BSD et les barbus, pour qui je tiens à la préciser, j'ai le plus grand respect. Et dont la philo m'attire de plus en plus du côté rouge de la force ^^

----------

## boozo

/off:> *Allez vient le troll ; ils ont rétabli les DOW en douce ! petits canaillous va   :Laughing: 

Et vu que tout le monde s'en mêle y'a pas de raison que moi non donc : je vote El_gorretto car je vais bien finir un jour ou l'autre par virer complètement du violet au rouge ^^

----------

## Magic Banana

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Un ordinateur et son OS ne suffisent pas. Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, je vois la FSF patauger à essayer de compléter son système GNU, qui n'est toujours pas 100% opérationnel (la preuve: il faut lui coller Linux dessus), et quelques applications bureautiques émergent, mais il faut tout le reste, qui fait le coeur opérationnel d'une entreprise. Je suis intéressé à la cause de la FSF depuis 17 ans (mon seul projet public était GPL), mais je m'en éloigne de plus en plus à cause de son côté de plus en plus fermé et non constructif.

 

Le projet GNU a, depuis le début, réutiliser des composants libres lorsque ceux ci étaient disponibles. Je pense, par exemple, au serveur X. GNU HURD n'est pas un projet prioritaire car Linux (ou plutôt Linux-libre) est bien plus avancé. Le fait qu'il ne vienne pas de GNU n'a jamais été un problème.

L'objectif n'est pas le succès du projet GNU. C'est la libération de *tous* utilisateurs dans *toute* leur informatique. Il existe de nombreux logiciels libres qui ne sont en rien "mainstream". Y compris au sein du projet GNU : GnuCash (comptabilité en parti double), GNU Octave (calcul numérique), GCompris (suite éducative pour les enfants), GnuMed (pour gérer un hôpital), etc. Ceci étant, lorsque l'objetif est de libérer tous les utilisateurs, autant commencer par les logiciels les plus utilisés !

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Le gros problème du monde libre/foss est son manque de management centralisé

 

Il s'agit là d'un problème organisationnel. Je n'ai rien contre les sociétés qui développent du libre. Bien au contraire. Et elles peuvent le faire comme bon leur semble du moment que les utilisateurs reçoivent du logiciel libre. Je n'ai même rien contre les développements "fermés" (alors que les partisans de l'"open source" détestent cela). Si cela permet le développement plus rapide d'un meilleur logiciel libre, alors qu'il en soit ainsi !

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Hurler "Palladium c'est le mal" est révolu, on a accepté le secure boot.

 

Et c'est bien triste. À ne pas défendre ses libertés, on les perd.

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Pour reprendre ton analogie avec l'esclave, il peut être préférable d'être dans un manoir et d'être obligé de servir son maitre, qu'être libre mais de vivre dans un taudis laissant passer la pluie et le vent.

 

Cette discussion a certainement du avoir lieu au XVIIIème et au début du XIXème siècle (où, rappelons-le, les trois-quart de la population mondiale étaient des esclaves). Je doute néanmoins que tu vas me soutenir qu'à long terme cette transition n'en valait pas la peine !

Être libre ne signifie pas "vivre dans un taudis laissant passer la pluie et le vent". Cela signifie "avoir le propre contrôle de sa vie". J'imagine que la majorité des esclaves ont, dans un premier temps, continué à travailler pour leurs anciens maître (à vérifier). Simplement, ils pouvaient aussi décider de faire autre choses. Leurs propres vies leur appartenaient.

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## xaviermiller

Entre liberté et esclavage, il y a de fortes nuances ! Et franchement, si je choisis un logiciel ou OS propriétaire, c'est un choix, une liberté.

Ce qui me fait le plus peur, ce ne sont pas ces soi-disant "pertes des 4 libertés fondamentales", mais ce que nous trament certains trolls à brevets et majors via des négociations secrètes soi-disant contre le terrorisme et/ou le piratage informatique, ou des pojets de collecter des données massivement par la police, ou du muselage de militants pour les Droits de l'Homme.

-> https://www.eff.org/

-> http://www.amnesty.fr/

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Pour revenir sur l'informatique, même en utilisant des logiciels propriétaires, j'ai le contrôle sur mon informatique*. Je peux en partir quand je veux, et switcher de Mac OS vers Windows sans regrets aucun.

 

C'est là où je ne suis pas d'accord. Le logiciel privateur est, en définitive, contrôlé par son développeur. Il impose les restrictions d'utilisation qu'il veut. Il ne te laisse pas améliorer le programme pour qu'il fasse ce que tu veux (par exemple corriger des bogues). Ni même de savoir ce qu'il fait vraiment (cf. notre discussion sur les potentielles portes dérobées). C'est le travail de l'utilisateur qui est en jeu. Il est en droit d'en avoir la maîtrise.

Pouvoir passer de Mac OS à Windows, c'est juste avoir le droit de choisir quel maître aura le contrôle de ton informatique et non avoir le contrôle de ton informatique.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Ce qui me fait le plus peur, ce ne sont pas ces soi-disant "pertes des 4 libertés fondamentales", mais ce que nous trament certains trolls à brevets et majors via des négociations secrètes soi-disant contre le terrorisme et/ou le piratage informatique, ou des pojets de collecter des données massivement par la police, ou du muselage de militants pour les Droits de l'Homme.
> 
> -> https://www.eff.org/
> 
> -> http://www.amnesty.fr/

 

Ce sont des sujets très importants. Ils ne s'opposent aucunement au mouvement pour le logiciel libre. Bien au contraire. Les militants pour les droits ont d'autant plus de raisons de devoir contrôler leur informatique que les activités qu'ils mènent déplaisent à certains puissants et que ces puissants le sont suffisamment pour que le contrôle injuste exercés par les éditeurs de logiciels privateurs leur soit transféré. Des choses du genre : "Bonjour Microsoft, c'est la Chine, tu va me transmettre les communications Skype vers cette listes d'opposants politiques sinon j'arrête d'acheter tes logiciels" ou encore "Bonjour Apple, c'est la CIA, tu vas me transmettre les traces GPS de cette liste de manifestants anti-Guantanamo sinon il se pourrait que nous trouvions à redire sur la non-interopérabilité de iTunes".

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## xaviermiller

Bon, on va se calmer, arrêter les attaques personnelles... et laisser le troll au frigo : c'est un dialogue de sourds muets.

----------

## boozo

+1 (là, après 3 pages on va arriver au point godwin...   :Sad: )

----------

## truc

mais, on nous a piqué notre sous-section tips&tricks fr du forum ou bien!?  :Surprised: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Laissez moi juste répondre à Oupsman une dernière fois parce que, là, c'est franchement n'importe quoi.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Mal renseignée en plus, parce que la version officiele de Skype en chine est édité par les FAI chinois.

 

Et qui a donc fourni les sources pour que les spywares soient introduits ? Microsoft. C'est exactement ce que je dis, le contrôle injuste sur l'utilisateur est transféré aux puissants car Microsoft ne peut pas refuser cela à la Chine. Le marché est trop gros. Et oui, le gouvernement chinois l'utilise pour repérer les dissidents politiques. Il te suffit de chercher 5 secondes, par exemple dans le New York Times (qui n'est pas un journal de crypto-anarchistes paranoïaques à ce que je sache) : http://query.nytimes.com/search/sitesearch/#/skype+china

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Et la Chine s'équipe massivement avec du Linux

 

Vas-tu me soutenir que Microsoft ne vend plus rien au secteur public chinois ? Vraiment ?

Par ailleurs, le bureau de la Culture exige à ce que soit installé dans les cafés Internet soit Microsoft Windows soit Red Flag, une distribution GNU/Linux avec des malwares concoctés par l'état. Et non, ces malwares ne sont pas libres. Donc, non, je n'ai pas de preuves formelles de ce que j'avance car il faudrait pouvoir accéder au code source pour en être certain.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> les fichiers audios téléchargés avec iTunes se lisent parfaitement avec d'autres logiciels, iTunes ayant abandonné les DRM depuis 2008 je crois ...

 

Je parlais d'interopérabilité. Essaie donc d'écrire un lecteur multimédia qui cause avec le iTunes Store pour voir. Apple change constamment l'API (non documentée) pour que seul les applications d'Apple en soient capables. Par ailleurs, mais ce n'était pas mon propos, il y a toujours des DRMs sur les vidéos distribuées via iTunes. Et je doute que l'abandon des DRMs sur les fichiers audios ait été obtenu grâce aux utilisateurs qui acceptent sans rechigner n'importe quelle restriction !

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Par ailleurs, plutôt que la CIA, tu veux parler du gouvernement américain, ce qui serait plus ... juste.

 

Tu es courant que la CIA est l'organe gouvernemental américain qui se charge de l'espionnage, n'est-ce pas ?Last edited by Magic Banana on Fri Jun 07, 2013 7:49 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je parlais d'interopérabilité. Essaie donc d'écrire un lecteur multimédia qui cause avec le iTunes Store pour voir. Apple change constamment l'API (non documentée) pour que seul les applications d'Apple en soient capables. Par ailleurs, mais ce n'était pas mon propos, il y a toujours des DRMs sur les vidéos distribuées via iTunes. Et je doute que l'abandon des DRMs sur les fichiers audios ait été obtenu grâce aux utilisateurs qui acceptent sans rechigner n'importe quelle restriction !

 

+1 l’abandon des DRM sur une plateforme Windows Only, Mac Only ou de toute façon non-interopérable c'est ridicule. Bizarrement tout le monde a laissé rapidement tomber les DRM audio, mais l’interopérabilité n'a rien gagnée pour autant, même des plateformes de vente de musique en ligne ne relevant pas d'éditeur d'OS sont restée non interopérables.

Sinon au lieu de vous fritter y'a des gens familiers avec Horde ici ? Ils ont l'habitudes d'être à l'heure pour les release ? Je doit déployer, mais y'a la 5.1 supposée sortir ce mois-ci, du coup je préférerait autant attendre et déployer la 5.1 direct, mais si elle sort dans 3 mois...

----------

## kopp

 *truc wrote:*   

> mais, on nous a piqué notre sous-section tips&tricks fr du forum ou bien!? 

 

Bon, je ne sais pas si c'était une vraie question, ou juste pour détendre l'atmosphère, mais au cas où : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-957734.html

----------

## truc

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   mais, on nous a piqué notre sous-section tips&tricks fr du forum ou bien!?  
> 
> Bon, je ne sais pas si c'était une vraie question, ou juste pour détendre l'atmosphère, mais au cas où : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-957734.html

 

hum, bah, un peu les trois! Merci pour le lien! J'suis passé à côté!

----------

## xaviermiller

 :Wink: 

Si vous bricolez avec des bidules électroniques, je suis tombé sur un excellent site / logiciel libre : http://fritzing.org/

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si vous bricolez avec des bidules électroniques, je suis tombé sur un excellent site / logiciel libre : http://fritzing.org/

 

Sympa, mais vite limité. Fin c'est de l'eda après (cf kicad, geda...)

Je regrette que ktechlab ait été à moitié abandonné. C'était un bon compromis simu électrique/numérique. C'était pas mal pour tester des circuits/code de µC rapido, avant de tout cramer en vrai. (bon ok c'était buggé)

----------

## Dominique_71

J'ai pas le temps de tout lire. Juste de dire que pour les intéressés, l'overlay pro-audio propose deux profiles sans *kit. Le profile de base a des USE flags comme

```
-udisk -udisk2 -polkit -consolekit -pulseaudio
```

Cela suffit pour virer Gnome   :Rolling Eyes: 

Le deuxième permet en plus de débarrasser kde du semantic-dekstop, ce qui le rend plus rapide.

----------

## xaviermiller

Merci pour l'info, Dominique !

----------

## xaviermiller

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Dites, c'est moi ou depuis quelque temps, le emerge -uDN @world met une éternité à calculer les dépendances ? 
> 
> JE sais pas, j'avais l'impression que ça allait plus vite que ça il n'y pas si longtemps...

 

A ce propos, je n'ai toujours pas plus d'avancement. Est-ce que Paludis pourrait être une solution ?

----------

## kopp

Toujours rien non plus. Il me semble que le passage à Paludis n'est pas hyper simple. Et ce serait trop simple comme solution.

Bon, sinon, acheter un Raspberry Pi en étant persuader d'avoir de quoi l'alimenter, et découvrir qu'en fait, non... C'est fait !

Donc j'attends de trouver un chargeur de téléphone qui va bien....

----------

## k-root

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> ;)
> 
> Si vous bricolez avec des bidules électroniques, je suis tombé sur un excellent site / logiciel libre : http://fritzing.org/

 

http://hackaday.com/ !

----------

## Leander256

Ok j'ai raté toute l'action mais je tenais simplement à faire une remarque au sujet de Skype: les collusions avec les gouvernements datent de bien avant le rachat par Microsoft. On savait déjà il y a environ 5-6 ans que le gouvernement chinois avait accès aux conversations Skype de ses citoyens (mais pas en détail, par exemple était-ce au cas par cas ou systématique, échelon-style, la messagerie instantanée et/ou les appels?). il y a aussi eu des histoires avec le gouvernement australien. Et comme par hasard il y avait eu une directive qui avait circulé au sein de nombreux organismes gouvernementaux français (en ce qui me concernait, dans la recherche) demandant aux gens de ne plus utiliser Skype au boulot, pour des "questions de sécurité".

Il est tard ici donc j'ai la flemme de chercher des sources, mais on doit trouver des documents à ce sujet en cherchant un peu. Et ce n'est pas parce que je suis parano qu'ils ne sont pas après moi!

----------

## sebB

Vous connaitriez pas un bon gestionnaire de mail en qt?

Dans l'optique de me débarraser du couple firefox/thunderbird sous kde je suis en train de tester rekonq et qupzilla.

Par contre client mail à part kmail (que je ne veux pas) y'a pas grand chose.

J'ai testé trojita qui semble prometteur mais il ne gere pas encore le multi compte et les adresses.

Si vous avez d'autres idées...

----------

## guilc

Non, j'en connais pas d'autre... Pour le moment, j'utilise kmail. Trojita est très bon niveau support imap, mais l'interface graphique n'est pas mature (l'auteur le dit lui même).

Kmail a quelques bugs gênants, mais pour mon usage (2 comptes imap + annuaires ldap) ça marche mieux que thunderbird qui gère mal les annuaires ldap et foire aussi pas mal sur la gestion des comptes imap et m'a fait perdre quelques mails (surtout celui du boulot qui est un connecteur imap pour exchange bien foireux)...

Donc pour l'instant, je dirais quand même kmail "par défaut".

D'une manière générale, c'est dur de trouver un bon client mail "tout court". Je pense depuis la généralisation de gmail et du tout webmail. Les solutions à base de Gtk (sylpheed, claws, etc...) ont aussi leur lot de défauts.

----------

## Dominique_71

J'aime bien claws-mail. Il supporte bogo filter + spamassassin, les ifaces en couleur   :Cool:  et il est même devenu bien robuste dans ses dernières versions.

----------

## Dominique_71

Vu que c'est un sujet pour les guics, j'espère qu'il y en a qui comprennent l'anglais, un lien sur l'invite de bash: Bash Shell PS1: 10 Examples to Make Your Linux Prompt like Angelina Jolie

----------

## xaviermiller

+1 pour claws-mail !

Par contre, je suis revenu de qupzilla : trop de sites ne fonctionnent pas bien, probablement le javascript de webkit qui n'est pas tout à fait au point. Et malheureusement, il n'y a pas encore d'ebuild de webkit qui propose une version à jour et non celles, périmées, embarquées dans les sources de QT.

Je n'ai donc toujours pas trouvé mieux que Firefox pour les applications lourdes HTML5/CSS/JavaScript/Flash  :Laughing: 

----------

## sebB

Le problème de kmail c'est les dépendances installées (kaddressbook, korganiser...) ou alors je m'y suis pris comme un manche.

Par ex comment éditer les contacts sans kaddressbook?

Claws-mail, oui mais c'est du gtk.

Pour l'instant je teste rekonq qui me satisfait pour mon usage perso.

qupzilla pas à jour dans l'ebuild.

Par contre quelqu'un sait pourquoi a chaque maj de firefox/thunderbird faut se taper 120 Mo de download?

Doit pas y avoir trop de différence entre la 17.0.5 et la 17.0.6?

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, c'est du gtk pour claws-mail, mais c'est vraiment un superbe client mail, tout simple et efficace.

Ne me dis pas que tu n'as pas gtk installé, ce serait me mentir  :Wink: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Non, j'en connais pas d'autre... Pour le moment, j'utilise kmail. Trojita est très bon niveau support imap, mais l'interface graphique n'est pas mature (l'auteur le dit lui même).
> 
> Kmail a quelques bugs gênants, mais pour mon usage (2 comptes imap + annuaires ldap) ça marche mieux que thunderbird qui gère mal les annuaires ldap et foire aussi pas mal sur la gestion des comptes imap et m'a fait perdre quelques mails (surtout celui du boulot qui est un connecteur imap pour exchange bien foireux)...
> 
> Donc pour l'instant, je dirais quand même kmail "par défaut".
> ...

 

C'est quoi le problème avec  Thunderbird et l'IMAP ?

Niveau client mail, je dois dire que plus rien ne me convient, aussi bien dans les clients natif qu'online.

Avant je détestait  Thunderbird car incapable de gérer correctement une boite locale et aussi impossible de créer un compte "juste en envoi", mais je l'ai re-testé et je doit bien avouer que : 

1, l'interface est plutôt sympa.

2, il gère assez bien l'IMAP, notamment les "special_uses" et s'adapte avec pas mal de souplesse à chaque situation.

Après j'ai toujours pas trouvé de support du CardDav, mais y'a surement un plugin pour ça.

Evolution de son coté est assez basique et strict, pas de gestion des "special_uses", les messages supprimés son marqués \deleted tant pis si ça fout la merde avec tes autres clients qui s'attendent à les voir déplacés dans un dossier corbeille. Son seul avantage c'est son intégration dans Gnome.

KMail est configurable comme Thunderbird, dispose de plus d'options de base, mais ne gère toujours pas les special_uses.

J'ai trouvé claws-mail très bien, mais c'était à l'époque où je détestait Thunderbird, ma façon de voir les clients mails à beaucoup changée depuis que j'administre mon propre serveur mail, à re-tester donc.

Un truc qui m'a vraiment impressionné avec Thunderbird c'est la configuration d'un compte mail en deux clics, sur un domaine privé en plus, ça c'est une fonctionnalité de client mail de 2013 !

----------

## geekounet

De mon coté, j'utilise Mutt la plupart du temps, il est assez puissant, surtout quand on est un vim user.  :Smile:  Thunderbird pour les quelques rares emails HTML qui ne s'affichent pas correctement sur un elinks -dump, et Mail sur mon Macbook. Je n'ai jamais aimé claws-mail et je l'avais trouvé très mauvais avec l'IMAP à l'époque (ya 5 ans je crois).

----------

## sebB

Je n'ai que kde-gtk-config qui m'empechent de me passer de gtk.

C'est pour ca que que je cherchais plutot du coté de qt.

En attendant qu'une telle appli soit operationelle je vais tester claws-mail.

mutt, euh oui mais non, je pense que madame ne va pas être contente...

----------

## xaviermiller

Et un client webmail ?

----------

## guilc

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> C'est quoi le problème avec  Thunderbird et l'IMAP ?

 

Attention, le serveur IMAP en question est un connecteur Exchange (on choisis pas au boulot...)

Ben simplement un bazar monstre dans mes dossiers souscrits, et des mails perdus. On est bien d'accord que exchange n'est pas un modèle de qualité en tant que serveur IMAP, mais kmail ne me pose pas autant de problèmes, même si son fetcher akonadi_imap crashe de temps en temps (alors qu'il est stable sur mon cyrus). Mais un client mail qui me flingue des mails, c'est poubelle.

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Et un client webmail ?

 

Heu, ou pas :

- pas d'intégration au desktop (c'est là ou kmail est magique)

- interfaces retardées comparées au client lourd

- ne marche pas en mode déconnecté

- plus tout ce à quoi je ne pense pas là tout de suite.

Pour moi le webmail, c'est uniquement la béquille en itinérance

----------

## kopp

Tiens Xavier, des news avec emerge --deep ? 

On dirait que ça va mieux chez moi, je ne sais pas si c'est à cause de la maj de portage ou parce que je n'ai plus de conflit avec libicu et libreoffice....

----------

## xaviermiller

Aucune news, je lance --deep avant de donner le bain du petit   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## guilc

Tiens tiens, une preuve de plus que le "nouveau" nommage des interfaces réseau d'udev est une sale m**** dont on se passe volontiers...

[ma life]

Ce week-end, la foudre est tombée chez mes parents. le modem ADSL a grillé (heureusement, j'avais laissé un modem en spare déjà configuré...), et c'est remonté jusqu'à la carte réseau. La carte réseau intégrée à la carte mère est morte (mais pas la carte mère, coup de bol, ça s'est arrêté sur la puce réseau). Donc il a fallu commander en urgence une carte réseau PCI de remplacement.

Petit détail, mes parents de pigent que dalle à l'informatique, et le PC est sous Gentoo, ce qui me facilite la vie pour l'admin.

Avec l'ancien nommage réseau que je garde jalousement (grub configuré et /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules vide positionné) il a suffit que j'explique comment brancher la carte PCI et que je guide par téléphone pour désactiver la carte réseau intégrée à la carte mère. Un reboot plus tard, la carte PCI s'appelait eth0 à la place de la carte intégrée, rien à reconfigurer.

J'imagine à peine, avec le nouveaux nommage, les besoins de modifications de configuration par téléphone (alors fais ceci pour récupérer le nouveau nom, modifie le lien du script d'init, change la conf réseau comme ci comme ça...) alors que mes parents n'ont JAMAIS touché une ligne de commande...

Donc encore une fois, pas merci udev encore une fantaisie qui fait plaisir à un dev mais qui fait ch*** tout le monde dans la vraie vie  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kopp

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Aucune news, je lance --deep avant de donner le bain du petit  

 

Mince, ça fait 4 heures et toujours pas fini, ça ne s'est pas arrangé   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Aucune news, je lance --deep avant de donner le bain du petit   
> 
> Mince, ça fait 4 heures et toujours pas fini, ça ne s'est pas arrangé  

 

Je suis de retour  :Laughing: 

Pas de changement chez moi : 3 minutes la première exécution, 2 minutes pétantes les suivantes.

----------

## kopp

C'est descendu en dessous de 2 minutes chez moi ! Par rapport au 5 d'avant...

----------

## barul

Puisque qu'on parle de clients mail, personnellement j'aime beaucoup Sylpheed (http://sylpheed.sraoss.jp/en/), qui est également en gtk.

----------

## xaviermiller

Sylpheed et Claws-Mail, c'est chou vert et vert chou  :Wink: 

EDIT: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claws_Mail

En fait Claws-Mail était la version développement de Sylpheed, mais a forké complètement en 2005.

Donc les déçus de Claws il y a quelques années, reviendez  :Wink: 

----------

## barul

Arf en effet, on m'avait dit ça lors de ma recherche infernale du client mail idéal... Comme je suis un vieux papy (de 22 ans, mais quand même  :Laughing: ) qui n'aime pas le changement, je ne bougerai pas de mon sylpheed. NA !

----------

## truc

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Tiens tiens, une preuve de plus que le "nouveau" nommage des interfaces réseau d'udev est une sale m**** dont on se passe volontiers...

 

Alors j'dis pas que c'est _trop_ bien, mais juste que tu peux aussi connaitre le nom qu'aura ton interface réseau en jouant avec udevadm, j'ai procédé à la maj sur une machine distante(rien de très important cependant!) et ça a bien marché, par contre, j'avais la bonne goutte de sueur avant le reboot  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   Tiens tiens, une preuve de plus que le "nouveau" nommage des interfaces réseau d'udev est une sale m**** dont on se passe volontiers... 
> 
> Alors j'dis pas que c'est _trop_ bien, mais juste que tu peux aussi connaitre le nom qu'aura ton interface réseau en jouant avec udevadm, j'ai procédé à la maj sur une machine distante(rien de très important cependant!) et ça a bien marché, par contre, j'avais la bonne goutte de sueur avant le reboot 

 

Sauf que non : la carte "ancienne" étant grillée par la foudre, je n'avais plus accès distant. Ma seule possibilité était de faire appel par téléphone à quelqu'un de total incompétent en admin Linux... Essaye un peu de dicter tout un tas de commandes (lettre à lettre parce que bon, faut tout épeler dans ce cas), de te faire lire les résultats qui s'affichent à l'écran et d'arriver en moins de 42h au bon résultat  :Twisted Evil: 

Avec l'ancien nommage, c'est quasi plug&play, l'étape la plus complexe étant le guidage en aveugle dans les paramètres du BIOS pour désactiver le chipset on-board, ce qui reste relativement aisé. Mais absolument *rien* a toucher dans le système

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avec l'ancien nommage, c'est quasi plug&play, l'étape la plus complexe étant le guidage en aveugle dans les paramètres du BIOS pour désactiver le chipset on-board, ce qui reste relativement aisé. Mais absolument *rien* a toucher dans le système

 

C'est le nouveau ancien réglage alors, parce qu'avant sous Gentoo y'avais persistent-net.rules d'activé par défaut.

----------

## guilc

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   
> 
> Avec l'ancien nommage, c'est quasi plug&play, l'étape la plus complexe étant le guidage en aveugle dans les paramètres du BIOS pour désactiver le chipset on-board, ce qui reste relativement aisé. Mais absolument *rien* a toucher dans le système 
> 
> C'est le nouveau ancien réglage alors, parce qu'avant sous Gentoo y'avais persistent-net.rules d'activé par défaut.

 

Ca, ça a été viré il y a un certain temps déjà, et ça repose purement sur le nommage kernel sans "interférences"  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Pour l'instant je teste rekonq qui me satisfait pour mon usage perso.
> 
> qupzilla pas à jour dans l'ebuild.

 

qupzilla a été mis a jour ce matin  :Wink: 

Pour rekonq, il me pose un problème : il fait n'importe quoi dans le remplacement des fontes, et ne respecte pas la configuration freetype (fc-match en console indique la police à utiliser, en tenant compte des remplacements en cas de fonte absente, et suivant la configuration. Toutes les apps le respecte, sauf... rekonq). Par exemple, j'ai Arial installé, quand j'arrive sur un site en Arial, il me l'affiche en... Bistream Vera... C'est bien la seule variante webkit à me faire ça  :Rolling Eyes:  Et ce n'est qu'un exemple parmi tant d'autres.

----------

## boozo

Depuis les environs du 10/05, j'ai mon syslog qui se prend tout d'un coup l'envie de me signaler qu'il est toujours en vie en me collant son tag "-- MARK --" dans les logs   :Shocked: 

C'est pas que ça m'ennuie beaucoup d'autant qu'on peut le désactiver depuis la conf mais j'aimerai bien comprendre pourquoi "maintenant" ?? alors qu'il est en place silencieusement depuis 2011 sur sa version actuelle...

 :Idea:  Pourrait-il y avoir un lien avec un changement de kernel (3.7.10 et au delà) ?

(C'est la seule chose qui semble potentiellement pertinente et a peu près coïncider à cette date)

----------

## guilc

Tu utilises syslog-ng j'imagine ?

Ceci a toujours été présent, depuis que syslog-ng existe  :Wink: 

Par défaut, il doit sortir une ligne de -- MARK -- toutes les 20 minutes. Mais la conf distribuée par Gentoo change ça pour mettre une marque par heure. C'est normal. Je ne trouve pas de doc sur le vieilles versions, mais en 3.3 et en 3.4, la valeur par défaut n'a pas changé.

Et franchement, c'est pas gênant, et c'est positif pour savoir que s'il ne se passe rien dans les logs, ce n'est pas parce que le syslogger est mort

Tu aurais pas changé de syslogger autour du 10/05 (les autres font pas ça) ?  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

ben oui j'sais bien tout ça mais... je ne crois pas avoir à la conf à cette date et je ne comprends pas pourquoi j'en ai pas trace avant i.e. un zgrep sur 2,3 mois au dessus ne donne rien (au-delà yang tsé rien, je "rotationne" les logs)

Est-ce un moyen de voir que je glande plus depuis cette date ?   :Laughing: 

Ou alors j'ai viré un truc qui crachait toujours qqch au moins 1 fois par heure et du fait je ne le voyait jamais se manifester   :Confused: 

----------

## guilc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> ben oui j'sais bien tout ça mais... je ne crois pas avoir à la conf à cette date et je ne comprends pas pourquoi j'en ai pas trace avant i.e. un zgrep sur 2,3 mois au dessus ne donne rien (au-delà yang tsé rien, je "rotationne" les logs)
> 
> Est-ce un moyen de voir que je glande plus depuis cette date ?  
> 
> Ou alors j'ai viré un truc qui crachait toujours qqch au moins 1 fois par heure et du fait je ne le voyait jamais se manifester  

 

C'est probable oui.

Ou alors une conjonction avec la nouvelle options de la version 3.4 mark_mode

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Suite aux derniers messages montrant à quel point OVH maltraite l'arbre de portage de Gentoo, j'ai ouvert un sujet ici

A vos témoignages !

----------

## El_Goretto

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Suite aux derniers messages montrant à quel point OVH maltraite l'arbre de portage de Gentoo, j'ai ouvert un sujet ici

 

Çà, ça s'appelle une bonne grosse volée de plombs bien méritée  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Encore faut-il que OVH adapte sa politique de "on patche pour rendre tout ça plus simple pour nous au détriment des utilisateurs et de leur sécuritée"

----------

## xaviermiller

Suite aux recommandations (toujours) judicieuses de NeddySeagoon, j'ai envoyé un mail aux "Trustees" de Gentoo.

----------

## boozo

Je ne sais pas ce que l'on (la fondation) peut "réellement" y faire mais soulever le problème c'est déjà un début non ?   :Wink:  Après, à voir la forme des remarques qu'ils auront a leurs faire et les points à vérouiller pour clarifier sinon améliorer les choses

----------

## xaviermiller

On a fait notre boulot, c'est dans leurs mains maitenant.

Si la fondation ne peut rien faire, je propose de créer un post-it "OVH est mauvais, nous ne le supportons pas ici", pour prévenir les pauvres utilisateurs qu'ils risquent de se choper des remarques bourrues de la part de certains d'entre nous (dont je fais partie   :Evil or Very Mad:  ), mais que c'est pas leur faute.

----------

## boozo

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> On a fait notre boulot, c'est dans leurs mains maitenant.
> 
> Si la fondation ne peut rien faire, je propose de créer un post-it "OVH est mauvais, nous ne le supportons pas ici", pour prévenir les pauvres utilisateurs qu'ils risquent de se choper des remarques bourrues de la part de certains d'entre nous (dont je fais partie   ), mais que c'est pas leur faute.

 

Je suis d'accords sur le premier point. S'ils estiment qu'une prise de contact formelle avec eux serait utile à nos univers respectifs et qu'en face ils ne sont trop stupides pour le comprendre alors tout le mode pourrait y gagner   :Wink: 

Pour ce qui est de "bannir" comme çà ex abrupto bon je ne pense pas que ce soit la meilleure chose à faire non plus... et il ne faut pas se tirer une balle dans le pied en terme d'image   :Wink: 

Ils ont leurs propres forums et même si en ce moment, il y en a un peu plus que d'habitude qui échouent ici - c'est cyclique il me semble... sans doute de nouveaux stagiaires/étudiants à chaque fois -, on peut toujours expliquer sommairement les choses et les conseiller vers une migration en "Gentoo brute" sans s'étendre outre mesure comme par le passé.

Maintenant je comprends aussi... des fois on a envie et des fois non... mais on est (encore) nombreux pour ce job ^^

Et puis, qui sait ce que sont/deviendront ces gens... autant leur montrer le chemin... libre a eux de l'arpenter   :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

Ouuuch ! :-/ Y'avait longtemps... Épiphénomène du w-e ou il serait peut être temps de rétablir les Userrels dans leurs fonctions ?

----------

## kopp

Je crois qu'on est quand même sur une paire de trou du c... mal polis 

Des trolls, il y en a partout, surtout dans une communauté internet où on ne peut pas se prendre une bonne baffe quand c'est mérité.

----------

## boozo

Oui c'est évident - d'autant que 6 mois en arrière on avait la même chose avec les 2 mêmes   :Rolling Eyes: 

Indépendamment de la forme grossière qui est tout-à-fait inacceptable, mais vu que je ne suis pas mes ML dev, je me demandais juste à tout hasard si "un feu" ne couvait pas (encore)...   :Wink: 

(Le gars en question étant celui qui a forké udev->eudev il y a quelques temps donc, a priori au moins en un sens, qq'un avec un brin d'implication... même s'il est humainement un co***** égocentrique en mal de reconnaissance sociale comme hélas tant d'autres)

ps: Et pis autrement : j'aimais bien te voir coloré en "fuchsia" alors vu que c'est l'été dans quelques jours...   :Razz: 

edit: typo

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est quoi cette histoire de fuchsia ?

----------

## boozo

Il fut une époque (lointaine) où kopp avait une autre fonction... avec la couleur qui va avec   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Il faut quand même reconnaitre que le bilan des Userreps a été plus que mitigé (et c'est un euphémisme)

Ça commence à remonter loin, donc en analyser les causes restent assez difficiles.

Je pense surtout qu'au final, l'utilité et le rôle n'était pas bien défini.

Puis personnellement,  c'était finalement mal tombé, entre le début et la fin du vote, j'avais appris que je partais à l'étranger sous 10 jours, je n'avais pas de PC portable, donc j'étais un peu handicapé pour le début.

Il y avait de l'enthousiasme au début, même parmi nous mais finalement, ça n'a pas mené à grand chose...

Et je ne suis pas certain que ça changerait quelques choses actuellement aussi.

Edit : bordel, ça ne rajeunit pas, tout ça !

----------

## Magic Banana

Sans vouloir reprendre la discussion avec Oupsman, je me permets de vous signaler cet article du Washington Post d'hier et celui-la du Guardian d'aujourd'hui. Ils laissent entendre que les soupçons de backdoors et autres spywares dans Windows, Skype & co. ne sont pas infondés (et que ceux qui les expriment ne souffrent donc pas de "paranoïa"). L'article du Guardian commence ainsi :

 *Glenn Greenwald et Ewen MacAskill wrote:*   

> The National Security Agency has obtained direct access to the systems of Google, Facebook, Apple and other US internet giants, according to a top secret document obtained by the Guardian.
> 
> The NSA access is part of a previously undisclosed program called Prism, which allows officials to collect material including search history, the content of emails, file transfers and live chats, the document says.
> 
> The Guardian has verified the authenticity of the document, a 41-slide PowerPoint presentation – classified as top secret with no distribution to foreign allies – which was apparently used to train intelligence operatives on the capabilities of the program.

 

Plus tard dans l'article, Prism est décrit dans ces termes :

 *Glenn Greenwald et Ewen MacAskill wrote:*   

> The Prism program allows the NSA, the world's largest surveillance organisation, to obtain targeted communications without having to request them from the service providers and without having to obtain individual court orders.
> 
> With this program, the NSA is able to reach directly into the servers of the participating companies and obtain both stored communications as well as perform real-time collection on targeted users.

 

Voilà quelques courtes citations de l'article du Washington Post (mais je vous invite à aller lire les textes originaux ou, en cas de soucis avec l'anglais, cette reprise par Numerama) :

 *Barton Gellman et Laura Poitras wrote:*   

> The National Security Agency and the FBI are tapping directly into the central servers of nine leading U.S. Internet companies, extracting audio and video chats, photographs, e-mails, documents, and connection logs that enable analysts to track foreign targets

 

 *Barton Gellman et Laura Poitras wrote:*   

> the way the NSA extracts what it wants, according to the document: “Collection directly from the servers of these U.S. Service Providers: Microsoft, Yahoo, Google, Facebook, PalTalk, AOL, Skype, YouTube, Apple.”

 

 *Barton Gellman et Laura Poitras wrote:*   

> PalTalk, although much smaller, has hosted traffic of substantial intelligence interest during the Arab Spring and in the ongoing Syrian civil war. Dropbox, the cloud storage and synchronization service, is described as “coming soon.”

 

 *Barton Gellman et Laura Poitras wrote:*   

> In four new orders, which remain classified, the court defined massive data sets as “facilities”

 

 *Barton Gellman et Laura Poitras wrote:*   

> According to the slides and other supporting materials obtained by The Post, “NSA reporting increasingly relies on PRISM” as its leading source of raw material

 

 *Barton Gellman et Laura Poitras wrote:*   

> “an ongoing collection program that leverages IC [intelligence community] and commercial partnerships to gain access and exploit foreign intelligence obtained from global networks.”

 

 *Barton Gellman et Laura Poitras wrote:*   

> In exchange for immunity from lawsuits, companies such as Yahoo and AOL are obliged to accept a “directive” from the attorney general and the director of national intelligence to open their servers to the FBI’s Data Intercept Technology Unit, which handles liaison to U.S. companies from the NSA. In 2008, Congress gave the Justice Department authority for a secret order from the Foreign Surveillance Intelligence Court to compel a reluctant company “to comply.”

 

 *Barton Gellman et Laura Poitras wrote:*   

> There has been “continued exponential growth in tasking to Facebook and Skype,” according to the PRISM slides.

 

Le Guardian est, là, plus précis :

 *Glenn Greenwald et Ewen MacAskill wrote:*   

> In the document, the NSA hails the Prism program as "one of the most valuable, unique and productive accesses for NSA".
> 
> It boasts of what it calls "strong growth" in its use of the Prism program to obtain communications. The document highlights the number of obtained communications increased in 2012 by 248% for Skype – leading the notes to remark there was "exponential growth in Skype reporting; looks like the word is getting out about our capability against Skype". There was also a 131% increase in requests for Facebook data, and 63% for Google.

 

 *Barton Gellman et Laura Poitras wrote:*   

> According to a separate “User’s Guide for PRISM Skype Collection,” that service can be monitored for audio when one end of the call is a conventional telephone and for any combination of “audio, video, chat, and file transfers” when Skype users connect by computer alone. Google’s offerings include Gmail, voice and video chat, Google Drive files, photo libraries, and live surveillance of search terms.

 

 *Barton Gellman et Laura Poitras wrote:*   

> “They quite literally can watch your ideas form as you type,” the officer said.

 Last edited by Magic Banana on Sat Jun 08, 2013 5:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dominique_71

A titre d'info, dés les débuts d'internet, il y a eu des suspicions que les puces utilisées pour fabriquer les firewalls avaient des trous, des portes dérobées implémentées directement dans le silicium. Il était rapidement apparu que c'était vrai. Il n'y avait que deux fabricants de puces pour les firewall et ils sont tous deux US. Comme par hasard, la CIA pour ses applications sensibles comme les sniffeurs qu'elle a chez les FAI US utilise ses propres firewall réalisés uniquement avec des composants discrets.

Et depuis le 11 septembre, la situation n'a fait qu'empirer,  démocratie rime de moins en moins avec la signification du mot et de plus en plus avec fascisme et brutalité. Pendant qu'un pays comme Cuba dépense 13% de son PIB pour l'éducation, nos riches démocraties en dépensent à peine 5%. Dans le cas de la Suisse, c'est particulièrement incompréhensible vu qu'elle ne participe pas aux guerres de l'OTAN... Et même ici en Suisse ils sont en train de nous préparer un scandale similaire à celui des écoutes aux USA. Le scandale des fiches ne leur a pas suffit. De plus en Suisse ils ne sont même pas fichu de gérer eux-mêmes leur informatique. Toute l'informatique de la Berne fédérale (de la Confédération) est dans les mains d'une société US, IBM. Un autre scandale qui coûte 300 balles par poste de travail pour installer ou updater un logiciel gratuit comme l'acrobat reader. Et il y en a même qui croient que leurs secrets sont bien gardés...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

Il n'est pas question ici de backdoors ou spywares dans les softs, mais d'accès aux serveurs de ces entreprises et à toutes les données qu'ils contiennent, ya une grosse nuance. Ce n'est pas une histoire de logiciels libres et protocoles standards etc., ça n'a aucun rapport, ce n'est qu'une histoire de grosses entreprises avec centaines de millions de clients et leurs data associées, ce qui est un autre problème. Par exemple, la DGSE pourrait très bien demander (ou l'obtenir à mon insu) l'accès à mon serveur (mail, jabber, etc.) et toutes ses données, pour la dizaine d'utilisateurs qui y sont hébergés, alors que toute ma stack est sur du libre et des procotoles standards (et clients libres ou non, c'est au choix de l'utilisateur et ça n'y change rien).

PS: d'ailleurs tu l'as toi-même cité :

 *Quote:*   

> the way the NSA extracts what it wants, according to the document: “Collection directly from the servers of these U.S. Service Providers: Microsoft, Yahoo, Google, Facebook, PalTalk, AOL, Skype, YouTube, Apple.”

 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Il n'est pas question ici de backdoors ou spywares dans les softs, mais d'accès aux serveurs de ces entreprises et à toutes les données qu'ils contiennent, ya une grosse nuance.

 

Comment expliques-tu que :

 *Barton Gellman et Laura Poitras wrote:*   

> Microsoft became PRISM’s first corporate partner in May 2007

 

et que :

 *Présentation de Prism wrote:*   

> 98 percent of PRISM production is based on Yahoo, Google and Microsoft

 

Si Microsoft est si important (plus important que Facebook !), ce n'est pas grâce à Office 365 ! Les serveurs de Microsoft sont bien fournis en informations récupérées depuis des spywares intégrés à ses logiciels bureau.

Pour ce qui est de Skype, je cite de nouveau :

 *Barton Gellman et Laura Poitras wrote:*   

> According to a separate “User’s Guide for PRISM Skype Collection,” that service can be monitored for audio when one end of the call is a conventional telephone and for any combination of “audio, video, chat, and file transfers” when Skype users connect by computer alone.

 

Et, ce, alors même que Skype est censé être basé sur un protocole de communication P2P. Cette "real-time collection on targeted users" nécessite une backdoor.

Par ailleurs, dès le troisième slide intitulé "PRISM Collection Detail", il est mis en avant (en gras), en face des neuf "current providers" que la NSA reçoit, au delà des "e-mails, chats (video, voice), (...)" les données correspondant à des "special requests". Ce n'est donc pas qu'une collecte passive de ce que les entreprises ont sur leur serveur.

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> la DGSE pourrait très bien demander (ou l'obtenir à mon insu) l'accès à mon serveur

 

Elle n'a pas le droit de l'obtenir à ton insu sans qu'un magistrat n'ait, au préalable, motivé la perquisition par écrit. Même pour "les organismes publics ou les personnes morales de droit privé", l'officier de police judiciaire intervient "sur réquisition du procureur de la République préalablement autorisé par ordonnance du juge des libertés et de la détention". C'est ce genre de petites chose qui font la différence entre dictature et démocratie. Il est maintenant avéré de quel côté les États-Unis penchent :

 *Glenn Greenwald et Ewen MacAskill wrote:*   

> The Prism program allows the NSA, the world's largest surveillance organisation, to obtain targeted communications without having to request them from the service providers and without having to obtain individual court orders.

 

Quant à la France, ne nous faisons pas trop d'illusions...

----------

## geekounet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Comment expliques-tu que :
> 
>  *Barton Gellman et Laura Poitras wrote:*   Microsoft became PRISM’s first corporate partner in May 2007 
> 
> et que :
> ...

 

Hotmail/Live, Live Messenger, etc. ça te dit quelque chose ? Et t'as des preuves de l'existence de spywares avant d'avancer n'importe quoi ? D'autant plus que ce n'est pas du tout mentionné dans ce document.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   la DGSE pourrait très bien demander (ou l'obtenir à mon insu) l'accès à mon serveur 
> 
> Elle n'a pas le droit de l'obtenir à ton insu sans qu'un magistrat n'ait, au préalable, motivé la perquisition par écrit. Même pour "les organismes publics ou les personnes morales de droit privé", l'officier de police judiciaire intervient "sur réquisition du procureur de la République préalablement autorisé par ordonnance du juge des libertés et de la détention". C'est ce genre de petites chose qui font la différence entre dictature et démocratie. Il est maintenant avéré de quel côté les États-Unis penchent :
> 
>  *Glenn Greenwald et Ewen MacAskill wrote:*   The Prism program allows the NSA, the world's largest surveillance organisation, to obtain targeted communications without having to request them from the service providers and without having to obtain individual court orders. 
> ...

 

Je dis pas le contraire pour la DGSE, et quand bien même le procureur donnerai son accord etc., il ne sera toujours pas question de spywares ou backdoor, juste d'une autorisation d'accès au serveur.

Quand à ton délire de dictature des US, no comment, ça n'aide pas à prendre ton avis au sérieux.

----------

## Dominique_71

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quand à ton délire de dictature des US, no comment, ça n'aide pas à prendre ton avis au sérieux.

 

A part le Japon à Perl Harbor, jamais aucun pays n'a attaqué les USA. On ne peut pas en dire autant des USA qui président après président se disent investi d'une mission divine et qui au nom de cette mission divine ne cesse d'agresser militairement pays après pays.

Je ne suis ni marxiste ni capitaliste, mais le monde dans lequel nous vivons depuis la chute du mur n'est pas mieux que celui d'avant, et ce coup-ci les capitalistes ne peuvent s'en prendre qu'à eux : même les terroristes et ceux qui les soutiennent sont capitalistes aujourd'hui.

La bonne nouvelle, c'est qu'après la chute du mur, il ne reste plus qu'un seul empire à abattre. Bon ce que j'en dis surtout c'est que cela ne servira à rien si c'est pour en instaurer un nouveau.  :Cool:  Et qui si pour une fois nous nous conduisons en personnes responsables, au lieu de crier hiel, heil et viva, viva, nous pouvons être nos propres libérateurs.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Quand à ton délire de dictature des US, no comment, ça n'aide pas à prendre ton avis au sérieux.

 

Je n'ai pas le temps de me relancer dans une avalanche de messages où je fourni des références à tout ce que j'écris pour ensuite me faire entendre dire que je suis "paranoïaque".

Il y a quand même un moment où il faudrait que certains se réveillent : les journaux mainstreams (beaucoup considèrent "The Guardian" comme le meilleur journal du monde) révèlent que, sans avoir à consulter qui que soit, la NSA collecte, avec une croissance exponentielle, et même surveille en temps réel les chats, les vidéoconférences, les e-mails, les photos, les réseaux sociaux, les recherches, etc. de, disons, potentiellement plus de 90% des internautes de la planète qui passent par neufs géants d'Internet pour ces services (d'autres comme "Dropbox" sont en "coming soon")... et, selon certains, tout va bien ! Sérieusement ?!

Vous rendez vous compte qu'à ce rythme là et sans réaction des peuples, personne ne pourra bientôt plus penser autrement (toute expression de cette pensée déviante étant détectée et réprimée) ? Encore moins organiser une rébellion contre l'ordre établi (une organisation efficace à grande échelle passe par Internet) ? Eben Moglen l'explique bien mieux que moi. Si vous préférez la littérature, avez-vous lu "1984" d'Orwell ?Last edited by Magic Banana on Sat Jun 08, 2013 5:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Oupsman

Une discussion qui atteint le point Godwin aussi vite, c'est beau.

----------

## Magic Banana

Tiens, un compte inactif qui, il y a trois semaines, me traitait véhément de dangereux paranoïaque parce que je prétendais que les autorités écoutaient des conversions sur Skype (et a depuis supprimé tous ses messages; pour ne pas paraître ridicule ?). À l'époque, je t'avais pointé vers des articles du New York Times. Cette fois-ci, c'est "The Guardian" et le "Washington Post". Que de la presse crypto-anarchiste, n'est-ce pas ?

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Une discussion qui atteint le point Godwin aussi vite, c'est beau.

 

Le point Godwin réfère à une comparaison aux Nazis (généralement à Hitler). Je ne sais pas où tu l'as vue.

----------

## Oupsman

Cherche mieux ... 

J'ai supprimé mes messages car je ne veux pas être associé à ton délire. Point. 

Je suis venu ici après avoir lu l'article du Guardian (repris par le Post, donc ce n'est QU'UNE SOURCE, et non deux) et j'étais curieux de savoir ce que tu allais dire. Je rigole bien  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------

## Dominique_71

C'est aux ricains de se réveiller. Cela fait un moment que ce pays est une puissance sur le déclin, les chiffres du Rapport sur le développement humain 2013 du PNUD sont sans appel et confirme c'est état de fait. Avec tous les conseillers économiques dont disposent les élites de ce pays, il est impossible qu'elles ignorent que les USA soient en plein déclin. Et pour faire face à ce déclin, plutôt que de répondre aux besoins urgents de la population dont un partie de plus en plus importante vis dans la misère, ces élites ne savent que dépenser de plus en plus d'argent pour faire la guerre au reste de la planète. Georges W Obama à dépensé plus d'argent pour faire la guerre lors de son premier mandant que Georges W Bush en 2 mandats.

Et en Europe, il faudrait aussi se réveiller. Et là je parle aussi pour la Suisse car bien que ce pays ne fasse pas partie de l'OTAN et de ses guerres néo-coloniales, il suit la même voie que les USA et le reste de l'Europe, une voie sans issue qui va provoquer la destruction de toute la planète si nous continuons à laissez faire.

Pour ne prendre qu'un exemple de la démence de nos élites c'est sur que c'est pratique pour certains de se débarrasser du plus toxique de nos déchets, l'uranium, en en faisant des bombes et en les lâchant sur la tête de nos voisins, mais à relativement court terme, ce n'est que du suicide pour toute l'humanité. Et plutôt que d'en arrivez là, nous ferions mieux de prendre nos responsabilités et de demander à des gens pareils de rendre des comptes.

ça fait trop longtemps que durent ces conneries guerrières basées sur un ethnocentrisme qui relève d'un véritable racisme institutionnel pour pouvoir les tolérer d'avantage. Et de toutes façons nous n'avons pas le choix. Le rapport de développement 2013 du PNUD, ainsi que les précédents, montre que la planète est capable de donner à tous ses habitants une vie digne. C'est un fait que les partisans d'une réduction massive des habitants de la planète refusent, année après année, de considérer dans leur plan d'Armageddon raciste.

Ce rapport montre aussi que les inégalités vont croissantes, qu'il serait possible de les faire disparaître d'ici à 2050, que la volonté politique des pays riches pour ce faire n'existe pas, que la volonté des même pays riches pour résoudre les problèmes environnementaux est tout autant inexistante, et que toutes ces problématiques urgentes et menaçantes pour le futur de l'humanité (guerre, inégalité, environnement) sont liées et qu'il ne sera pas possible d'en résoudre une sans résoudre les autres.

On parle ici des écoutes systématique réalisées par le plus grand appareil policier de l'histoire. Même Staline n'avait pas un appareil de répression aussi puissant que celui des USA aujourd'hui. Mais il faudrait encore parler des technologies convergentes, la planète intelligente comme ils l'appellent pour la vendre. Il s'agit de l'internet des choses dans lequel tout, à terme même nous avec des puces implémentées directement dans nos corps, seront interconnectés.

Or, les promoteurs de ces techniques ne proposent rien de moins que de les mettre au service exclusif de ceux qui maîtriseront cette technologie, les USA : 

 *Quote:*   

> "La science et la technologie vont de plus en plus dominer le monde, comme la population, l'exploitation des ressources et le potentiel de conflit social sont en augmentation. C'est pourquoi le succès de cette ère prioritaire des nouvelles technologies convergeantes est essentielle pour le futur de l'humanité." 

 

Une lecture de ce rapport montre bien que leur obsession est avant tout le contrôle des populations et pas leur bien-être. Obsession qu'ils partagent avec les politiciens de tous les partis.

Une occasion manquée a été la manif contre la guerre en Irak. La plus grande manifestation de l'histoire n'aura servit à rien car au lieu de la continuer jusqu'à ce que les politiques cèdent, tout ce beau monde est rentrez chez lui regardez les infos, le sport ou une série.

Cette manif prouve qu'une volonté massive existe pour changer le monde, mais que personne ou presque chez nous est prêt à le faire. De toutes façons, notre mode de vie est condamné. Il n'y a que 3 issues possibles et une seule qui soit porteuse d'avenir. Soit nous continuons comme c'est parti, et tôt ou tard, la pollution massive engendrée par notre mode de vie nous réglera notre compte, soit ce sera un troisième guerre mondiale dans un contexte où de plus en plus de gens veulent de moins en moins de ressources non renouvelables.

La seule alternative viable, si nous voulons un futur pour nos enfants, est de changer le monde. Et là, c'est l'inconnu avec toutes ses possibilités :

« Les choses changent et sans vouloir imiter ce que d'autres sociétés ont fait ailleurs ou à d'autre époques, le fait même que d'autres sociétés aient pu les faire et que ce soit si différent de ce que nous faisons est une indication que notre futur est infiniment ouvert.» Philippe Descola

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Je suis venu ici après avoir lu l'article du Guardian (repris par le Post, donc ce n'est QU'UNE SOURCE, et non deux)

 

L'article du Washington Post est sorti avant celui du Gardian. Les deux journaux ont travaillé ensemble. Mais, sincèrement, quelle importance ?

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> j'étais curieux de savoir ce que tu allais dire. Je rigole bien    

 

Donc tu maintiens que le gouvernement américain n'a pas accès aux conversations Skype ? Tu vas accuser le Gardian de paranoïa comme tu l'as fait avec moi ?

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> On parle ici des écoutes systématique réalisées par le plus grand appareil policier de l'histoire. Même Staline n'avait pas un appareil de répression aussi puissant que celui des USA aujourd'hui.

 

Merci d'en être conscient. De ne pas être un "imbécile heureux".Last edited by Magic Banana on Sat Jun 08, 2013 6:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Donc tu maintiens que le gouvernement américain n'a pas accès aux conversations Skype ? Tu vas accuser le Gardian de paranoïa comme tu l'as fait avec moi ?

 

Je ne te suivrais pas dans ton délire, tu interprètes de travers et amplifie les propos du Guardian. (re)lis l'article du Gardian, et surtout COMPREND LE SANS L'INTERPRETER COMME CA T'ARRANGE. Et (re)lis ce que Geekounet t'a dit. 

Concernant la multiplicité des sources, je ne vais pas t'expliquer en quoi c'est important  :Rolling Eyes:  Sérieux, tu vais vraiment de la recherche ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Je ne te suivrais pas dans ton délire, tu interprètes de travers et amplifie les propos du Guardian. (re)lis l'article du Gardian, et surtout COMPREND LE SANS L'INTERPRETER COMME CA T'ARRANGE.

 

Fais nous plaisir et donne nous ton interprétation de cet extrait du Washington Post :

 *Barton Gellman et Laura Poitras wrote:*   

> According to a separate “User’s Guide for PRISM Skype Collection,” that service can be monitored for audio when one end of the call is a conventional telephone and for any combination of “audio, video, chat, and file transfers” when Skype users connect by computer alone.

 

Excuse moi. Tu as l'air de préférer le Guardian :

 *Glenn Greenwald et Ewen MacAskill wrote:*   

> It boasts of what it calls "strong growth" in its use of the Prism program to obtain communications. The document highlights the number of obtained communications increased in 2012 by 248% for Skype – leading the notes to remark there was "exponential growth in Skype reporting; looks like the word is getting out about our capability against Skype".

 

Tant que tu y es, explique nous comment la NSA surveille les échanges Skype, qui reposent sur une architecture P2P, sans introduire du code malveillant dans le logiciel ?

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Concernant la multiplicité des sources, je ne vais pas t'expliquer en quoi c'est important  Sérieux, tu vais vraiment de la recherche ?

 

Je copie ma réponse :

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> L'article du Washington Post est sorti avant celui du Gardian. Les deux journaux ont travaillé ensemble.

 

Qu'est-ce que tu ne comprends pas ?

----------

## El_Goretto

[message effacé, pour éviter d'ajouter de l'huile sur le feu]

Je suis avec énormément d'intérêt cette conversation, mais je n'en apprécie pas la tonalité. Voilà, concis, simple.

Restons entre Gentlemen.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tant que tu y es, explique nous comment la NSA surveille les échanges Skype, qui reposent sur une architecture P2P, sans introduire du code malveillant dans le logiciel ?
> 
> 

 

Comme quoi Wikipedia peut donner des fausses informations. Un simple netstat -anb me permet de dire que les communications Skype ne sont pas du P2P, le process Skype ne communique à l'heure actuelle qu'avec des IP appartenant à Microsoft ou à Skype Corporation (ce qui revient au même). 

Pourtant, je suis en conversation tchat avec un pote ...

Fin de la discussion pour moi.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> les communications Skype ne sont pas du P2P

 

C'est ton "analyse" d'une ligne contre celle de Wikipédia, d'une vingtaine de personnes qui se sont penchées sérieusement sur le protocole, de la documentation actuelle de Skype, etc.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Fin de la discussion pour moi.

 

C'est tellement dommage que tu ne nous donnes pas ton interprétation des articles après avoir crié, en gras et en majuscules, que mon interprétation était erronée.Last edited by Magic Banana on Sun Jun 09, 2013 1:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dominique_71

[quote="Magic Banana"] *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Dominique_71 wrote:*   On parle ici des écoutes systématique réalisées par le plus grand appareil policier de l'histoire. Même Staline n'avait pas un appareil de répression aussi puissant que celui des USA aujourd'hui. 
> 
> Merci d'en être conscient. De ne pas être un "imbécile heureux".

 

Plus qu'être un imbécile heureux, la question est très bien abordée par Wilhelm Reich dans un livre qui s'appelle Écoute, petit homme. Il part du constat que l'homme, avec la démocratie, a une responsabilité, celle de tenir le destin du monde et de l'humanité entre ces mains, mais que malheureusement, le petit homme est trop malade pour assumer cette responsabilité. Reich est un psychiatre qui a travaillé avec Freud. Il constate qu'en tout être humain il y a deux personnes, un grand et un petit homme, et alors que le grand homme est épris de liberté et de justice, le petit homme à peur et que trop souvent, c'est ce petit homme qui l'emporte.

Il dit que les petits hommes sont admiratifs devant la pensée des autres mais incapables d'admirer la leur, qu'ils ont acclamé Napoléon, Hitler et Staline comme autant de libérateurs. Le petit homme connaît mieux Néron que Pestalozzi, ou Hitler que Freud. La révolution de Paris a donné Pétain et Laval, celle de Vienne Hitler. Le petit homme sait mieux conquérir la liberté que la garder, et qu'en définitive, le petit homme est son propre oppresseur. Car s'il est malade depuis longtemps, il ne tient qu'à lui de se soigner.

De nombreux scientifiques se sont penché sur l'état du monde, et ce que les anthropologues ont a nous dire est très intéressant. Par exemple, Philippe Descola, un français, américaniste, élève de Levy-Straus et médaillé d'or du CNRS. Il a prouvé que, comme le disent les marxistes, le rapport de l'être humain avec la nature conditionne notre mode de vie y compris tous les autres rapports humains, mais que contrairement aux marxistes qui en font un dogme équivalent au dogme biblique de l'immuable conflit du bien et du mal en prétendant que ce rapport est une lutte, il y a autant de formes de rapports avec la nature qu'il y a de formes de société:

 *Quote:*   

> « Les choses changent et sans vouloir imiter ce que d'autres sociétés ont fait ailleurs ou à d'autre époques, le fait même que d'autres sociétés aient pu les faire et que ce soit si différent de ce que nous faisons est une indication que notre futur est infiniment ouvert.»

 

Descola montre aussi qu'il est impossible de se placer du point de vue d'une ontologie (représentation du monde au sens large du terme qui inclut le mode de vie) pour en appréhender une autre. Il n'en demeure pas moins que c'est ce que nous faisons tout le temps dés que nous affirmons des choses comme "Y'en a point comme nous." Il montre aussi que toutes les sociétés ne séparent pas, comme la nôtre, nature et culture, Ce dernier point est sans doute le plus fondamental car c'est cette séparation, consacrée par les dogmes religieux (tout serait bien, mal, yin ou yang, autrement dit il existerait une hiérarchie primordiale entre les dieux, les êtres humains et le reste de la création) qui est à l'origine de notre ontologie.

Ceci implique que la première forme d'exploitation n'est pas celle de l'humain par l'humain mais celle de la nature par l'humain. Les marxistes veulent remplacer cette exploitation par une lutte, cela ne changera rien.Ceci implique aussi que si nous voulons changer le monde, nous devons changer notre rapport avec la nature s'y nous entendons y arriver.

Et là on a un gros problème, c'est que de plus en plus de parents préfèrent conduire leurs enfants à l'école avec des véhicules qui polluent l'air que respire les fruits de leur chair, plutôt que de les tenir par la main en s'amusant avec eux. Cet exemple de la voiture est la meilleure illustration que je connaisse du lien entre notre rapport avec la nature et les rapports que nous entretenons avec nos voisins, ainsi que du fait que Reich à raison, et que pour changer le monde, l'homme doit prendre ses responsabilités et se changer lui-même.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je clos ce sujet, le dépinne et relancerai un nouveau fil "OFF".

Merci d'éviter ces sujets polémique, on n'est pas un forum politique mais technique.

----------

